# Official Raw Discussion Thread 6/21



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

After watching F4W, i can't wait for Raw. Has there been a host announce?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I really hope to hell Cena gets the belt back tonight in a rematch and then Barrett gets his shot at MITB. I know it won't happen but it'd be for the best.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Who is guest hosting?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I always look forward to the Raw's after PPV's


----------



## LegendaryBazinga (Jun 17, 2010)

Just realized that there hasn't been a guest host announced for this episode. That makes me very happy. Less time will be wasted without some celebrity just coming out to promote their latest venture. The NXT angle has lost some steam, in my opinion. Let's hope things get back on a good track tonight.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> Who is guest hosting?


no guest host has been annouced for this week's raw.. the june 28th raw is scheduled to have Rob Zombie guest host.. so that either means we will have no guest host, a last minute host (which would probably mean a terrible guest host), or some sort of surprise guest host. Just have to tune in to find out i guess


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

kingbucket said:


> no guest host has been annouced for this week's raw.. the june 28th raw is scheduled to have Rob Zombie guest host.. so that either means we will have no guest host, a last minute host (which would probably mean a terrible guest host), or some sort of surprise guest host. Just have to tune in to find out i guess


Oh shit The ROCK!


jk


----------



## LegendaryBazinga (Jun 17, 2010)

Shh, you'll get everyone's hopes up. Seriously, though, if The Rock was ever to Guest Host RAW, don't you think WWE would promote it in order to get ratings? Don't get me wrong, I would love to see The Rock make a surprise appearance, but I just don't think WWE would let something as big as the return of The Rock go by without using it to get some huge ratings. But, this isn't a discussion about The Rock, so I'll get back on topic.

I'm pretty excited for RAW tonight. As I've said in a couple other threads, Sheamus has grown on me alot this year and I'm actually happy to see him as WWE Champion again, even though I know what his reign is inevitably setting up for. I'm also interested to see where the Jericho angle is going, what The Miz is up to next the continuation of the HD/USOs rivalry and of course, the NXT Invasion angle. Should be a really good show.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

This from Lords of Pain 

Apparently supporters of Rob Simmons' Senate campaign will be in attendance at tonight's WWE RAW in Bridgeport, Connecticut. They will be looking to get some dirt on WWE while they're in the state. Simmons shares the ballot with Linda McMahon in the Connecticut Senate race. Don't be surprised if WWE doesn't do anything too outrageous on tonight's show.

i guess that means no big NXT attack tonight.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> This from Lords of Pain
> 
> Apparently supporters of Rob Simmons' Senate campaign will be in attendance at tonight's WWE RAW in Bridgeport, Connecticut. They will be looking to get some dirt on WWE while they're in the state. Simmons shares the ballot with Linda McMahon in the Connecticut Senate race. Don't be surprised if WWE doesn't do anything too outrageous on tonight's show.
> 
> i guess that means no big NXT attack tonight.


Rob Simmons? Thought you said Ron Simmons. DAMN!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I actually can't wait until RAW tonight. Sheamus being champion, NXT attacking and costing Cena, Miz retaining his title, qualifying matches for MITB. It should be a good show.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Looking forward for raw tonight, sheamus as champion, MITB Qualify matches, See what happends with Bourne/Jericho and not to forget i want to see what happends with uso's and HD...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm loving Raw at the moment. It's exceeded Smackdown as my favourite WWE show. Like the poster above said, there are a lot of things to look forward too. Cena's revenge, the NXT's next step, where and what Bret will do, Sheamus as champion, MITB qualifiers, Bourne/Jericho, Hart Dynasty/Uso's.

Give credit to the WWE, the product is extremely strong at the moment.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> I really hope to hell Cena gets the belt back tonight in a rematch and then Barrett gets his shot at MITB. I know it won't happen but it'd be for the best.


heel vs heel matches are the best though
More than likely if Barrett uses his shot against Sheamus it will turn the whole NXT faction face. That could be interesting.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Tonight should be dominated by the Nxt guys. Last night was a let down for me hopefully loads will go on, hopefully with Bret back.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> This from Lords of Pain
> 
> Apparently supporters of Rob Simmons' Senate campaign will be in attendance at tonight's WWE RAW in Bridgeport, Connecticut. They will be looking to get some dirt on WWE while they're in the state. Simmons shares the ballot with Linda McMahon in the Connecticut Senate race. Don't be surprised if WWE doesn't do anything too outrageous on tonight's show.
> 
> i guess that means no big NXT attack tonight.


America is sooo full of shit!! fpalm


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Amsterdam said:


> Rob Simmons? Thought you said Ron Simmons. DAMN!


Wow, so did I. I had to do a double take. Ron Simmons for Senate!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Simmons: Now I'm in office... I'm gunna drink some beer and kick some ass!!!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Sheamus to fuck up some NXT rookies with a pipe plz.

Looking forward to the show actually.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

no guest host. nice.


----------



## giantjames (Jun 15, 2003)

As a few people have said, shaping up to be a good Raw, MITB Qualifying, No pointless guest host, Cena's next move (or should that be nXt move) and more to the Bret Hart storyline.

I hope after last night we see a bit more from the rookies as they didn't really make the impact I was expecting last night.....I know every match couldn't have ended via DQ because of them but maybe random attacks backstage/after matches would have been good


----------



## imEnigmaticAsshole (Jun 21, 2010)

wooooo cnt wait to see wat nxt does next.....this is all so exiting!!!......nxt should take over the entire show from start to end....like dx wen they took control of raw


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I honestly don't believe how openly dirty American politics is.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

From Chris Jericho´s twitter :

*"Had the best match I've had in months tonight. Bourne is the real deal...and I must destroy him." *


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

^^^ lol at Jericho.
So No Guest Host, no GM... ROCKY!!!!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I was extremely disappointed with the shady (and early) ending to Fatal 4 Way last night - so I'm glad we have Raw tonight.

Hopefully it'll explain some shit and be a good post-ppv episode. (No guest host = BONUS!)


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

From Cena's twitter:



> CeNation. Its amazing what a good nights sleep and a good workout can do. I am not upset about wwe championship, I will handle that....I was just real upset at nxt, they have been just too much, sometimes u gotta say F it! I may go down...but I'm goin down swinging!


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

"sometimes u gotta say *F* it!

Wow, Cena is suck a badass!!!11!


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm sure WWE has a hall of famer backstage thats not doing anything that can be guest host tonight. Lets see they already had Dusty Rhodes, The Million Dollar Man and Sgt Slaughter. IRS FOR GUEST HOST?!


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Mr Nice Guy said:


> I'm sure WWE has a hall of famer backstage thats not doing anything that can be guest host tonight. Lets see they already had Dusty Rhodes, The Million Dollar Man and Sgt Slaughter. IRS FOR GUEST HOST?!


Or Malenko!!??  Or Arn Anderson (this would actually be cool)!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

If Cena actually started swearing like he really does, he'd get get a lot more cred.

Also WWE is making a habit of cutting their PPVs early, the Royal Rumble was nearly half an hour shorter than it was meant to be as well.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Maybetonght dibiase finally gets to be


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This needs to be a big NXT night. They've done ok since the initial attack but they really need to drive the point home that these guys are dangerous tonight. I think something like wreaking complete havoc on Raw all night would do the trick.


----------



## zidane2000 (May 6, 2007)

Whereabouts is Raw being held tonight? Looking forward to the advancement of the some of the storylines, as long as NXT get some solid air time i will be happy.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

zidane2000 said:


> Whereabouts is Raw being held tonight?


Bridgeport, Connecticut. 

Should be a great show. Raw has been on a roll lately. I don't even care if there is a guest host, it's pointless anyways. The NXT angle is all I need to watch the show. I wouldn't be surprised if Sheamus gets attacked tonight. I'm really hoping we get a nice feud between Evan Bourne and Jericho. After last night, I want to see more!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

OML said:


> Maybetonght dibiase finally gets to be


Now that is certainly an interesting possibility. Even if it was IRS, would he sell it to Dibiase?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

BB Dog said:


> If Cena actually started swearing like he really does, he'd get get a lot more cred.
> 
> Also WWE is making a habit of cutting their PPVs early, the Royal Rumble was nearly half an hour shorter than it was meant to be as well.


True that. Not sure how they can expect people to pay those ridiculous prices and then cut it half an hour short too. Rip off.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

JasonLives said:


> From Chris Jericho´s twitter :
> 
> *"Had the best match I've had in months tonight. Bourne is the real deal...and I must destroy him." *


:lmao


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

After the great Fatal 4 Way PPV, I am really looking forward to RAW!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

JeremyCB23 said:


> Who is guest hosting?


i hope nobody.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

adri17 said:


> America is sooo full of shit!! fpalm


this is definately true.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Who is hosting?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

We may not have a guest host tonight. Same thing happened few weeks ago.


----------



## daisy22 (Jun 14, 2010)

nxt will ruin another main event surprise surprise


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm just hoping the MITB qualifiers are tonight, hopefully Sheamus' opponent for MITB PPV is announced tonight too.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm guessing the fact a Guest Host has not been made is to continue the chaos and anarchy feel of the show with no one person in charge, or that's what I'm thinking. With this in mind, I'd like to see a two hours where the NXT guys appear two or three times, or something where they takeover the arena and put themselves in the ring and refuse to move, leading to another huge brawl and something big to end the show. IE; a leader being revealed, a big kayfabe injury angle to Cena or Orton, etc.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't think tonight will be that good tbh... With the whole NxT attacks, we know they're coming, so I ain't that interested.

Just like the BArrett finisher last night then the 450... I was yawning cuz saw that weeks ago.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I assume Sheamus will defend against Orton/Edge at MITB and Cena will do something with NXT. If Edge and Orton are focused on each other though I'd expect HHH to return though I think they'll hold that off, and the longer he's gone the better. Not really expecting any new feuds to start tonight


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Cue Raw to cut off 30mins early tonight.

I'd be raging if I went to a PPV or even ordered one and it got cut off 30mins earlier than scheduled. Angle or not, its terrible.

I'm eager to see where they go with this...


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> Bridgeport, Connecticut.





JeremyCB23 said:


> Who is guest hosting?


Triple H??? 

Give him full power in Hart's absence and have him get some revenge on Sheamus.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Sheamus is obviously a transitional champion for HHH. He will be squashed immidiatly upon trips return with no build up.

I can see a Miz promo
R-truth/John Morrison match
Alicia/Eve Rematch
Bourne/Jericho Match
Cena Promo
Sheamus Promo
Something very tame with NXT
Edge/Orton match


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Dark match* Ted Dibiase pins golddust


Haha isn't it funny(not really) how Cody rhodes and ted Dibiase went nowhere after Legacy. I mean that stabke was the focal point of the show for what a year ++ and neither of them received a proper push. They hit their peak after feuding with DX and then WWE dropped the ball hard.

I'm not a big fan of either of them but surely they deserve better than this..especially rhodes.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Rhodes will get there eventually, I think.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nocturnalg said:


> *Dark match* Ted Dibiase pins golddust
> 
> 
> Haha isn't it funny(not really) how Cody rhodes and ted Dibiase went nowhere after Legacy. I mean that stabke was the focal point of the show for what a year ++ and neither of them received a proper push. They hit their peak after feuding with DX and then WWE dropped the ball hard.
> ...


How did they drop the ball? They beat DX, they couldn't get over because they are bland.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

*saves a spot*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

illspirit said:


> Rhodes will get there eventually, I think.


I still have faith in Ted to make big though, i reckon he could main event sometime down the line!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

here we go!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here we go!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Vinnie Mac!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WWOOOOOO VINCE!!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Vinny Mac to open is always good.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Vince!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Here comes Vince gonna say how NXT ruined the PPV.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Vincent F'n McMahon!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Starting with vince!
Nice!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Vinnnie Mac has the best walk of all time.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Vinnie Mac!


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Cena : There will be vengeance!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

VINCE.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

illspirit said:


> Rhodes will get there eventually, I think.


Me too...WOOO, Vinnie Mac...Oh wait he's a bastard again, no cheering:shocked:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Vince starting? Good sign so far.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Vince in charge then. That should kill The Rock rumours for another week


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Vince is AWESOME.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

IM WITH DRAGON sign on clear display YEOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Bows before greatness*


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Let's Hear The Daniel Bryan Chants!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

NO CHANCE IN HELL


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Prediction: NXT rookies are going to beat down Vince tonight.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Vincent Kennedy McMahon


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Vince is behind the nXt attacks, especially if it were to involve one Bret Hart...


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Vince to mastermind NXT


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Would mark if he did a shoot on Linda's opponent


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Someone start a BRYAN chant.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

When I get drunk, I walk around like Vince McMahon.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

JohnBeattie said:


> Cue Raw to cut off 30mins early tonight.
> 
> I'd be raging if I went to a PPV or even ordered one and it got cut off 30mins earlier than scheduled. Angle or not, its terrible.
> 
> I'm eager to see where they go with this...


PPVs always end around 7:40-7:45. It NEVER goes to 8. It's been like that forever, people need to stop bitching.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

How long as RAW been using white ring ropes? I guess it is left over from the FFW PPV.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOLOL, did Vince dye his hair??


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Vince opening is refreshing.

Needless to say he is aging.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am with dragon sign lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh snap, Vince blaming the Hitman.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"I'm with Dragon" sign.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm with dragon sign


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Was that a quite Daniel Bryan chant?


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

McMahon is leading NXT, I'm sure of it.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Yet again, another nice suit Vinny Mac.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bret made bad decisions lol! Good ol' Vince putting the blame on Bret haha!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

McMahon is still fucking amazing. Great promo so far.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

I want to see some interaction between Vince and the rookies.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

we want bryan


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

loud crowd, loving it


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YES!!!! Thank you Vince!!!


----------



## romeo86 (Oct 18, 2003)

Maybe he'll fire Bret


----------



## vrsiick (Jun 13, 2010)

fiiiinally


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> LOLOL, did Vince dye his hair??


Yes he did! Ha.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

No more Bret Hart. Fired. Wow. Lame.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Worst "You're Fired" ever.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh yeah Vince, you look broken up about it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Shivaki said:


> How long as RAW been using white ring ropes? I guess it is left over from the FFW PPV.


The ropes at F4W were red!
Lol @ Bret getting fired!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Thank god. Make Regal GM again please.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm smelling a Vince vs. Bret 2 on the horizon.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That was the most friendly "You're fired." I have ever heard from Vince.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

"You're Fired"!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

YOU'RE FIRED!! 

New GM plz.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Hart fired!!!
the rock pelase


----------



## BourneLowKi (Feb 10, 2010)

Bret Hart fired?


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

DANIEL BRYAN NEW GM! lol


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Rmx820 said:


> PPVs always end around 7:40-7:45. It NEVER goes to 8. It's been like that forever, people need to stop bitching.


QFT

few ppvs end at exactly 11pm unless it's a huge ppv like WM.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF>!!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Dobba said:


> Worst "You're Fired" ever.


Seriously lackluster


----------



## romeo86 (Oct 18, 2003)

The Rock as GM?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Daniel Bryan!! Is THE GM?!?


----------



## vrsiick (Jun 13, 2010)

IF YA SMEEELLL


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Here comes the "It must be The Rock" rumors.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

"I never lose bret....I NEVER LOSE...." haha remember that with hogan a couple of years ago?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

New GM bryan danielson


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh my God it's Michael Cole.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao @ Vince's face!!!!!!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes! Yes! Yes!

Bret's fired ... booooooooooooooo --- Bret will eventually be given a mic tonight or some other night (and he will speak)


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hahaha that's actually kinda cool...


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

:lmao at the beep.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank God Bret got fired.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

The GM has to be apart of the IWC!!!!!!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

That email alert is gonna be the highlight of the show


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Shivaki said:


> How long as RAW been using white ring ropes? I guess it is left over from the FFW PPV.


raw has used white for a while now.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG GM E-mail thing is already annoying me with that beep!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hahaha, nice!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

yes they've been hired!!!!! woot woot


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Michael Cole is the new GM.

Just watch.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Lmao I thought that was my iPhone.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Anyone else think they got a text on their iphone? @[email protected]


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

ah Bret fired


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Lobster head!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SHEAMUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SHEAMUS TO CALL VINCE FELLA?

Please.. please..


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

Sheamus should have more frightening theme music.


----------



## BourneLowKi (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha the new GM hired the NXT rookies. It would be funny if he said "Suck on that Michael Cole" lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LOBSTER HEAD!!!


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

The GM is a BLACKBERRY ALERT


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy shit it's SO fucking Bryan!!!


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Daniel Bryan new GM? I'd shit myself.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I mark for Sheamus's shirt with the phallic penis on it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lulz @ Sheamus glows in the dark sign


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol at the Gmail alert noise.

Im loving that. Im calling that as the moment of the show.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

That was actually funny, Vince is the best


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Couldn't have asked for a better start to Raw tbh. Good stuff so far.


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> Michael Cole is the new GM.
> 
> Just watch.


THIS! lol.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Lobster Head, Fella!

Fatal Four Way = new champion? 
I thought it = 25% chance.


----------



## vrsiick (Jun 13, 2010)

guess it must be wade barret. That sound is the same phone my phone makes when i get a text message.


----------



## datboyeast (Jun 8, 2010)

lol i looked at my phone when the email came through lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sheamus tha Champion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

holy heat


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Sheamus looks pissed.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Rmx820 said:


> Anyone else think they got a text on their iphone? @[email protected]


LOL! Read the post right above what you just posted.


----------



## BourneLowKi (Feb 10, 2010)

Something tells me Sheamus doesn't like the way he won the championship


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*waits for him to call Vince fella...*


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

I really hate the way that belt looks


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

New Gm has to be connected to NXT thats ovious unless is cena which would really suck, he just hired them to beat them up? god i hope not


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Dobba said:


> Worst "You're Fired" ever.


Yeah but there's no point going all out with it when he can't be an inch away from them spraying saliva into their face :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

BourneLowKi said:


> Something tells me Sheamus doesn't like the way he won the championship


Good call, fella.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Sheamus is a babyface? Awesome!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BourneLowKi said:


> Something tells me Sheamus doesn't like the way he won the championship





Wow, good call lol.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Chris Jericho for GM!


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

I doubt it is Bryan Daniel as GM but WWE are trying to mess with us. I mean the guy is talking to them by a computer. If that isn't meant for the IWC I don't know what is.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Own his own, the Lobster head says


----------



## illusive man (Feb 22, 2010)

Did Vince dye his hair?


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

LOL WAT


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Sheamus face turn?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What a weird start to Raw.

Interesting.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Fuck off he's giving it back?!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

BourneLowKi said:


> Something tells me Sheamus doesn't like the way he won the championship


how the hell did you know


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Sheamus turning face. ^_^

Lol naaaaat.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lobster head a face?


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

Sheamus with Conan O'Brien as manager = ratings


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Sheamus face turn?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I've said that Sheamus can be a fantastic babyface for a while now. Hopefully they go through with it.


EDIT - :lmao He got me!


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Holy crap!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol Sheamus is turning face?! No way.

Very strange opening to the show.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

LMAO he fooled everyone.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SWERVE BITCHES~!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

TROLLED HARD:lmao :lmao


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

the new gm is micheal cole


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao that fella


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice bluff Sheamus.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

ok that was pretty funny


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Hahahaha


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

WHAT THE HELL IS THIS..


I actually fell for that.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh my god I was like what the hell if he gave up that title


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

illusive man said:


> Did Vince dye his hair?


That's what I was thinking.

And what is going on??????

OK! He got me! Hahahahaha


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

lol good one


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Sheamus getting no heat til Vinny Mac intro'd him...smh

but i'm glad he's champ...was...woops...guess he lied lol


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

and yet I will anyway... lawlz


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Lulz Sheamus


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

BourneLowKi said:


> Something tells me Sheamus doesn't like the way he won the championship


LOL @ Sheamus pretending!


----------



## romeo86 (Oct 18, 2003)

I want Sheamus to call Vince "Fella"


----------



## BourneLowKi (Feb 10, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Good call, fella.


Haha swerve fella lol


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

HAHAHAHA Seamus rules.


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

Lmfao


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Sheamus is Epic


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

been a few weeks since i've watched....why is this dumbshit still champ?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LMFAOO! Here's me thinking Sheamus might have had some sort of face turn


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

LOL. Nevermind.


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

ahahahahah pwned


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL OI WAS JUST KIDDING YA FELLA!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> SWERVE BITCHES~!


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Fuck, worked by Sheamus.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

ColeStar said:


> WHAT THE HELL IS THIS..
> 
> 
> I actually fell for that.


most of all of us did bro


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

I thought Sheamus was gonna pull an Antonio Inoki.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Who says Sheamus cant cut a promo?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love Sheamus :lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Waiting on someone interrupting him.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

BourneLowKi said:


> Haha swerve fella lol


I gave positive rep for the good call too. Damn!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

well that fooled me


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow, Sheamus is going everywhere with his promo!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Sheamus is fantastic on the mic. This guy is truly terrific.

Epic start so far!


----------



## dirtyrockcrawler (Dec 2, 2009)

Good way to get some heat for sure.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Owned.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

That right there...I might like the big white guy just a little bit now...only a little mind you


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Christ, that Cena music squeal.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Fuckin great acting there  I love his badass no alliances too, does it own way, by himself.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

CENA SMASH!!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

OH PISS OFF CENA


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, that was fucking awesome.

Good work by Sheamus here.

He also doesn't look as pasty as usual.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

blah blah im superman i want my rematch tonight live on RAW!!! stfu Cena


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Hahaha he fooled everyone, what a damn troll.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Sheamus is now officially awesome


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I just tuned in guys, what have I missed.


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Monster Cena pop.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here comes Cena! Sheamus/Cena at MITB then?


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

great. cena is here......sigh


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

cena loses tittle means cena comes out smilin -__-


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

dawgs101 said:


> Well, that was fucking awesome.
> 
> Good work by Sheamus here.
> 
> He also doesn't look as pasty as usual.





Wait until Sheamus takes his shirt off.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

for a guy that gets jump every week, he sure can walk alright.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cena your just upset that you lost


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena VS Sheamus/Orton VS Edge at MITB.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

No Cena, no.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

He got a 7-on-1 beatdown and lost his champion...but he still manages to have a smile on his face


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

God. I really wish I could bring myself to liking Cena, but his promos are just.. death.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, Cena isn't in his 'public service announcement' voice tonight.


----------



## BourneLowKi (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't know what hurts my eyes more, Sheamus' skin color or John Cena's shirt:lmao


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh god it's I wanna be Rock Cena. The unbearable cutesy Cena.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> for a guy that gets jump every week, he sure can walk alright.


i always hate that shit


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

"Look at pasty over here!" Hahahahah Sheamus!

CENA!


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

NxT Lads lmfao


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

God I hate every single promo he cuts. Every single one.

He is just plain awful.

PISS OFF CENA


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cena and his jokes, so funny (sarcasm).


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

remember the last mystery GM...it was Mike Adamle


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cena reminds me of Will Smith.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Cena recycling his old jokes, funny.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I bet the politicians will bring up the 'pasty' and 'jar of mayonaise' insults to Sheamus and try to use them against Linda.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

John Cena is great at making me dislike him. Which is why I like him oddly. haha.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh my -___- fun lovin cena today


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> God I hate every single promo he cuts. Every single one.
> 
> He is just plain awful.
> 
> PISS OFF CENA


Agreed


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Cena and his lame jokes


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

FELLA:!


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

FELLA!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Cena reminds me of Will Smith.


Wait, I thought Darren Young was the black Cena.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Fella!


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

cena + promo + vocal theatrics = me turning raw


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Cena and his jokes, so funny (sarcasm).


Like, he should be a comedian. He's more gold than George Carlin.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'll do it meself


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fans should know better than to actually believe there will be a championship match on raw.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

That GM sure can type quick.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

You've Got Mail.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

GM again! Beep!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao damn alert


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ZOMG, another email announcement. I marked.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

That email bleep is legendary.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

I love this GM thing, haha.


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Cole's the GM, e-mailing himself


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

yeah Cole is so the new GM...with his NXT thugs


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's totally Michael Cole. :lmao


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Vince as referee!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

"notttttttttttttttttt"


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Love it when he says fella


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

Yes Vince...it does get bigger than that....


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Rofl Sheamus looked like he was gonna cry.


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

lawl, Cole looks like he's balding in the middle to back of his head


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

This e-mail crap is getting old fast.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I honestly think I'm one of the only people on these boards that like Cena >_>.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That beep needs to sound every time you post on this forum.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The more Vince the better!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Vince as the ref? Uh oh.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

when was the last time a title changed hands on raw?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

interesting....


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Even the old guy by the announce table saw that coming.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ok wtf is going on?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

McMahon in the main event? AWESOME!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

OK, WWE needs to drop the iPhone text alert/iTunes finished alert because I'm gonna be looking at my phone all night lol.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

damn I thought it'd be Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett and Vince ain't fooling nobody with that fake email shit. He is the "silent" gm


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

thats one hell of a main event with Vinny as ref


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

This is fuckin epic, I dunno how they have did it but the excitement is back in WWE for the first time in about 8 years


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

A WWE Championship Match on RAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow!
Vince the ref, should be good!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

"Ooh, I've got another! Thanks for extending your membership to Child-por... uh"


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

hearing Cole like that is going to get annoying...


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Michael Cole for GM! Or Shawn Michaels knows now how to work the computer? Hehehe


----------



## romeo86 (Oct 18, 2003)

The email notification sound is starting to get annoying


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, it's so Cole.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Vince refereeing? Sheamus retains then


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Very interesting start, I'm actually, dare I say, excited?


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

I need to change my iPhone text alert.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

That fella Sheamus has grown on me. <3

LOL at the little email notification noise.


----------



## Chicharito (Apr 2, 2010)

COME ON JOHN CENA TAKE BACK THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

wow I wonder who's gonna win in the main event >_>


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Cole's gonna announce that notification everytime?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

JBL is the GM. Calling it first.

(Actually, my girlfriend said it, and told me to post it.)


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

im actually very excited for the ME


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Will someone make me a Computer as GM signature please, lol.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I was hoping Barrett was gonna be ref....


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so is the new GM an 11 year old boy? cuz he books matches just like the fans want


----------



## BourneLowKi (Feb 10, 2010)

VRsick said:


> when was the last time a title changed hands on raw?


Ummm just last week in that Fatal 4 way for the U.S. title. Or did you mean the WWE title?? WEll i don't know lol


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

please for the love of god WWE..end this computer GM bullshit now. A computer for a GM. How fuckin stupid can you be WWE?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

If John Cena wins the WWE Championship, this thread would blow the eff up. I wonder if the text alerts will be interrupting all night. Oh, lord...


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Hornswaggle will be GM.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Ummm, can't Cole just say whatever he wants to? He could screw Cena and become the biggest heel in the WWE.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

i was waitin for cole to say wade barret but oh well


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Can they at least change the email alert sound to Eric Bischoff's theme?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Great opening so far. Couldn't have hoped for any better.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

At least theres no guest host 2nite


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

uh-oh...Vinny Mac back, fake GM, return WWE title match, NXT rookies mayhem...now all we need is a bras and panties tag match and a edge & Orton street fight and i'll be satisfied


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Cole: If i can have all of your attention i have another email it says "Micheal cole tonight you are going to get your fucking head kicked in!"


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Screw the e-mail notification. More importantly, is the computer a Mac or a PC?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao some guy over the internet making matches for WWE, oh the irony.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

I missed most of what they were saying about the GM due to a weather warning. Did they mention the rookies are signed?


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

RatherDashing said:


> Screw the e-mail notification. More importantly, is the computer a Mac or a PC?


Linux heel turn?


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

RatherDashing said:


> Screw the e-mail notification. More importantly, is the computer a Mac or a PC?


lmao.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Evan kick out of a codebreaker Bourne


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Woop! Woop! Bourne! I love it!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

moss said:


> At least theres no guest host 2nite


Won't be a guest host tonight


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Which guy that's twice his size is Bourne squashing tonight?


Jericho, again. Boring. :$


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's Evan to beat another superstar. Feeling this push.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

BourneLowKi said:


> Ummm just last week in that Fatal 4 way for the U.S. title. Or did you mean the WWE title?? WEll i don't know lol


Orton last year in a fatal four way.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

JERICHO!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

bourne promo? no never mind


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

whos making these matches? a member of the iwc?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

He has a mic! Wooo!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

rematch?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

If Jericho loses again I'm going to riot.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

F him up Jericho.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I love that Bourne will do the SSP even when it is not perfectly situated. Ryder while he is getting up and Jericho's back. Very refreshing.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Jericho is the best thing going on RAW these days....


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO, Jericho looked like he cried.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

I like Bourne actually but I also hate anyone who beats Jericho. Please let him win tonight


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

FLY BY NIGHT away from here!


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

Does anyone else NOT notice when Evan comes out? It takes me a good 10 seconds to realize music is playing cuz the song just...blends into the crowd noise.


----------



## BourneLowKi (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha they still have that still photograph of Bourne doing the SSP as Jericho's titantron.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I was all for Jericho getting Bourne over last night, but again? :/


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Jericho, please no!


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Yey Bourne-Y2J 3!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Uh oh..


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

NOOOO, don't let Jericho.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Another Jericho/Bourne match? Yes please!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Jericho FTW


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Bye bye Jericho


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

So its Jericho then


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

This.Is.Bad.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Jericho leaving


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO fuck jerocho is leavin -_____-


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

NO! Jericho's really leaving? NO!!!!


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Bye Bye Jericho


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Jericho's cold streak must end here.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

... sigh don't take a break Jericho :/


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh FUCK...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh shit. Jericho's gone.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> FLY BY NIGHT away from here!


Change my life aga-ain!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Commercials already? =/


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

what the hell!!! dont leave!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Another freaking break? WTF?!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

That didnt take long... Commercials already.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Holy cow Jericho  Don't Batista on ussssss


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

NO PLEASE DON'T LEAVE JERICHO!!!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Damn Jericho is going for real?


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ugh. I'm gonna unfairly dislike Evan Bourne now.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Jericho will win.


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

Jericho to TNA?


lul just kidding


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

wow what the hell. He might quit


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

I missed what Jericho said....why is everyone saying he's leaving now?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wait. If Jericho leaves, he can come back in a few months as the mastermind of the NXT Invasion.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WWE's going to suck even more than it does now without Jericho. Please don't go unless he's workin on his DVD and book for a while.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

OMFG, I hope Jericho isn't serious with that statement... I sense a dirty win for Jericho for more heat.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Everyone say goodbye to Jericho...


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Chris Jericho leaving would suck! If he does, I expect this match too be awesome, would put Bourne over huge! Still sad though if he does.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

jericho gets burned out too fast. he's barely been back for 2 years.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I guess Jericho might be leaving to do his 'game show'.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

What's with the Jericho is leaving stuff, did i miss somethin'?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Jericho can't be leaving. I love you Evan, but LOSE DAMMIT.

I say if Jericho loses then he's behind the Nxt stuff.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

The entire IWC may be on suicide watch in 10 minutes


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

A bit late, but LOL at the guy who was running with the "Cena Sucks" sign in the back during his promo. Just when I thought they couldn't possibly match the mass Cena Sucks chants at F4W.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

shuriwhisper said:


> I missed what Jericho said....why is everyone saying he's leaving now?


he said if he doesn't win he'll leave forever....forever..



....forever


----------



## thatturboguy (Apr 20, 2010)

Jericho is taking a break because he is the new GM!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Well Jericho is going to be hosting that game show, so ya never know. Would hate for him to leave Raw.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

This is what stas do when they leave, they put someone else over. tke a look at danielson's and macguiness's last days in ROH, or Jeff's last days in WWE.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> The entire IWC may be on suicide watch in 10 minutes


im sad


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

RKO1988 said:


> jericho gets burned out too fast. he's barely been back for 2 years.


Seriously, if he is that much of a wimp he deserves to go out anticlimactically. Hoping it is not the case.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Please don't leave Jericho 

And an advert in the middle noooooooo


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> he said if he doesn't win he'll leave forever....forever..
> 
> 
> 
> ....forever


I see I see.

Well if he leaves, he can create new cryptic messages for his 3rd coming...to save the WWE again.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Its possible Jericho leaves because of that game show he is hosting but i hope not.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jericho has to win this, Bourne got the PPV win which is more important though.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Jericho could come back as a babyface as per Cena or someones request to take on the NXT rookies.


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't go Jericho, you're one of the reasons I watch RAW!.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

jericho putting his job on the line??? now that's A TURRABLE idea


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> im sad


YUCK.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Is Jericho's contract almost up? Or is this a time off for his new game show? Dammit Jerichooooo!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> jericho gets burned out too fast. he's barely been back for 2 years.


He's been back since 2007 - not very good at math are we?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

didnt Jericho say a few weeks ago that he could walk away from the WWE right now and be happy with his career? something about him only staying to put new guys over?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

RKO1988 said:


> jericho gets burned out too fast. he's barely been back for 2 years.


 Right now he's getting up there in age and as Cole has said he's been in the business for over 2 decades now. He's only taken one break in that time. Before then Jericho wrestled for 15 years straight with zero major injuries.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

"Stay down! Stay down!" lol


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Jericho better win. It'd be a tragedy if he quits


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THIS IS NOT THE BIGGEST MATCH IN JERICHO'S CAREER, KING!


----------



## romeo86 (Oct 18, 2003)

It would suck if in a few weeks the Rock is revealed as the GM, and Jericho isn't around to do a promo with him.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This would be one of the worst legend endings ever if he really does leave.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Make him tap Jericho


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

USCena said:


> jericho putting his job on the line??? now that's A TURRABLE idea


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Wow, there are a ton of kids in the crowd.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

BourneLowKi said:


> Ummm just last week in that Fatal 4 way for the U.S. title. Or did you mean the WWE title?? WEll i don't know lol


Maybe the time that Jericho beat Batista for the WHC on RAW in a Steel Cage match, the night after Batista won it on PPV (I think)?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That Walls Of Jericho counter happened last night too.....


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

David Lagana's Twitter;

I have received an email from the new RAW GM. He just told me he just saved a bunch on his car insurance by switching to geico.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and of course he gets out of the Walls...seems Even it after Cena's spot as Superman..perhaps he can be Superboy


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

ASK HIM!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Seriously, if he is that much of a wimp he deserves to go out anticlimactically. Hoping it is not the case.


Calling a guy like Jericho a wimp --- you are an idiot


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

EVAN TAP EVAN TAP 

Please. We need Jericho to save us a while longer!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ASK HIM!!!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> THIS IS NOT THE BIGGEST MATCH IN JERICHO'S CAREER, KING!


King always says stupid shit


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

DAMN jericho, you should know that at this point in time it is not wise to put your job on the line when you could never get another on ever again:no:


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

email to go off saying a time limit is up or someshit


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> This would be one of the worst legend endings ever if he really does leave.


On the flipside, how good would it be to see him win with a Liontamer?


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Jericho loses. Cole is the hidden internet GM. Jericho takes Cole's place on play-by-play. Huzzah.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ColeStar said:


> Maybe the time that Jericho beat Batista for the WHC on RAW in a Steel Cage match, the night after Batista won it on PPV (I think)?


The PPV was Cyber Sunday.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

ASK HIM!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

this is a good match


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

This is getting close guise.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

i swear Jericho better win this.....


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

It's not a hurracanrana cole, it's a leaping frankenstiener. Get it right cole


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ASK HIM


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Tap MTHFKR


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

ASK HIM!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TAP YOU FUCKING SHRIMP!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

FANTASTIC counter!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

This has been a carbon copy of last nights match.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Are they trying to duplicate last nights match?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

These two have great chemistry.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

i wont be supporting bourne in the slightest if jericho loses...they will have wasted that good put over on a guy who will constantly get his ass handed to him buy most main eventers


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Same set up as last week to the SSP


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

thank goodness!!!!


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

YESSSS


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Told you so.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I just came.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Evan Bourne can definitely be the new Rey Mysterio


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Fucking yes.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What a relief.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HOLY SHIT WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Another great match from these 2.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

BREAK THE WALLS DOWN!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

YES! JERICHO


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes Jericho wins!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank fuck for that!


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

yayyy


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Never scare me like that again Jericho


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

JERICHO WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FUCK YES BITCHES!!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuck yes


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, really good match!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

The IWC just heaved a collective sigh of relief


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Phew..


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> These two have great chemistry.


I agree, i was impressed wheen I watched this match last night.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Put the razors down everyone...


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Fuck yes. Brilliant match haha


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

There is a god


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

thank you Jebus


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

No More Jobber Jericho


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jericho!!!!!!!! Was a great match!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

good match, loved the Codebreaker


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Break The Wall Down


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Leave it to the big boys, Evan.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

And we can resume breathing :lmao


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

THANK GOD!!!!!!!!! I was going crazy for a minute there!


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Woo~ Jericho's not leaving!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Two times in one night ...

The IWC has been ass fucked and humbled.

Once by Sheamus and now Jericho. hahahahha


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

wewt jericho ftw!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

irony that Jericho wins with a counter that messes up one of his own finishers time after time


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Damn, he made it


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

YEESSSSS

Nice match very similar to last night - hope the rest is as awesome


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Good match. Very rarely do I care who wins a match at 9:30 or even cant predict whos going to win


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was a little counter productive for Bourne.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Sheamus Face Turn
Jericho's loser leaves town match

do you think vince is playing with the IWC?


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Mess him up Jericho


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

HE'S BAAAAAAACK


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Pwnd lol


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank You Vincallah lol


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

It's safe to say theres no face turn happening anytime soon.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Jericho cracks me up.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

HEEL COLE.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Put the razors down everyone...




I was kinda looking forward to the threads of posted suicides.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Shades of heel in the patron saint of the Cole Miners there.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)




----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Micheal cole justifying what Jericho did?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Whew.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Vintage Jericho.


----------



## Fozzball (Jun 13, 2005)

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Props to Bourne for taking the knees on the SSP.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Jericho you are hilarious and you own


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

lol at the Vince ref picture


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm happy Jericho is staying.
But that storyline went nowhere. 
It definitely could have went somewhere.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

They need to change the belt already.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

More matches from those two plz.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..which is the better "catch phrase"...ASK HIM...or FELLA


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

Fuck, Jericho and Bourne can sure put on a great match.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Yehey! Good Ol Jericho


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

Wouldn't it be funny if Danielson turned out to be the anon GM? Doubtful, but funny.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Love to see Bourne feud with Miz. Not sayin he should be US Champ anytime soon, but it would be a good feud for both guys.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

NXT guys need to stay as a stable. If they all go their separate ways soon theres gonna be 7 guys thrown into a mid card that already has no direction


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> Sheamus Face Turn
> Jericho's loser leaves town match
> 
> do you think vince is playing with the IWC?


looks like it

He will screw us with a Cena title win though.:sad:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

What is the point in NXT if they all got 'contracts' anyways? Although when this angle is over expect some future endeavours. I just hope Barrett gets his title shot back too!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

So all the nxt rookies are officially on the raw roster, hmm wonder what statement they have??


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Major props to Bourne for taking the knees to the face during the SSP. Proof he and Jericho have great trust in the ring together.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TommyRoxx said:


> Props to Bourne for taking the knees on the SSP.


Yeah, that seems like it would just kill.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

That was fucking great, Jericho is a beast.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was a ***1/2 match!


----------



## romeo86 (Oct 18, 2003)

Vince to screw Cena tonight and reveal he's behind NxT. Calling it now.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well that was a little counter productive for Bourne.


It also makes the feud 2-1 in Bourne's favor still.

It also allows Jericho to regain some heat, especially after the post-match shove to Bourne's face, which in turn gets Bourne more over with fans.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Jericho had a nice match with Bourne. This is making Bourne look good so I'm glad to see it.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> What is the point in NXT if they all got 'contracts' anyways? Although when this angle is over expect some future endeavours. I just hope Barrett gets his title shot back too!


Winner got a title shot at a PPV. They were not playing for a contract.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

DaGreatest said:


> NXT guys need to stay as a stable. If they all go their separate ways soon theres gonna be 7 guys thrown into a mid card that already has no direction


They would be mad to split them.

WWE needs factions imo.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> Put the razors down everyone...


I can't understand why is everyone hating on Bourne for going over on Jericho. Bourne needed it.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Jericho should be ME


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

3030 said:


> Winner got a title shot at a PPV. They were not playing for a contract.


they were playing for both.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

JohnBeattie said:


> WWE needs factions imo.


I have to agree.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

These Jericho/Bourne matches are a little slice of heaven. 

Wtf at Nxt being all official members of Raw now. That roster is HUGE. Wish I was seeing it live again this year instead of crappy Smackdown. ¬_¬ Lol.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jericho's codebreaker he gave Bourne last night was cool, like the way Bourne took it was awesome!


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Awesome Kong for Raw GM!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

holy shit Cody is still in the WWE?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

3030 said:


> Winner got a title shot at a PPV. They were not playing for a contract.


Barrett actually won a title shot and contract, that's how Hart was able to fire him last week.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> so..which is the better "catch phrase"...ASK HIM...or FELLA


ASK HIM is better. His ASK HIM WHATS UP to R-Truth was the best however


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Im thinking Vince screws John Cena tonight


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"Complete ultimate authoritah?"


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Vince on the fone, who could it be?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Is Vince crying?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I repeat:


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

btw, I bet HHH is the GM.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Ultimate authority? 
It's the ULTIMATE WARRIOR!!!!
The Warrior is GM!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why would NXT continue to attack anyways? i mean they got there contracts.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

How does Virgil still have a job?

EDIT - Nevermind


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

so who are you guys thinkin for GM? Trips?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

"Dont surprise me again".. Hmm interesting.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Virgil for GM


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Wrestling Superstar Virgil getting fired tonight?

Beat me to it Ted

EDIT - good line about 'protection' :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh shit hahahahahaha


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> btw, I bet HHH is the GM.


Was thinking that too. Every time there is a surprise I dread Triple H's return.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Virgil getting shown the door, replaced by Maryse!


----------



## romeo86 (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice upgrade


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

maryse is so sexy!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

LOL, HILARIOUS!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So Dibiase gets Maryse before Miz.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Ted continues to be my hero....


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

lmfao "go to the drug store"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that is an upgrade from Virgil.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

LMAO That was hilarious


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice pairing there.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

It's hard to watch Maryse without wanting to do .. things.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I can't believe he got rid of Virgil.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HOLLYYYY SHIT NIGE WAS RIGHT!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

good upgrade ted


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..Mayrse is...Virgil 2.0


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Virgil got more heat than Ted's weak ass LMAO!!!!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Good god, Maryse.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Maryse. :yum:


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Maryse ? lol well at least the 2 worst wrestlers on RAW are now together, saves some time.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

DiBiase doesn't need Virgil anymore. He finally got some pussy. Miz be jealous.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

go to a drugstore


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bye bye Wrestling Superstar Virgil.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Definitely a upgrade for Ted.


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

HAHa TED IS PIMPIN


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Hahahahahahaha MARYSEEEEE


----------



## thatturboguy (Apr 20, 2010)

I think the new GM is J.R.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao drug store


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Maryse is finally a valet. Something she should have been from the beginning!!!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Dibiase vs. Miz at Summerslam?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Love me some Natalya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

christ from Maryse to Natalya....they are gonna kill me lol


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Natalya and Maryse on the same show=WIN


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

GM's gotta be linda. They are in Conn. in the midst of the election, all of her opponents are in the audience... She can't hide the fact that her whole family is in werstling, might as well embrace it...


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

ummm go to the drug = not a pg thing to say.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Tyson actually sounds retarded.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Well done Teddy


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

Mack Dolla Bill said:


> "Dont surprise me again".. Hmm interesting.


You're looking too much into it. 

I am willing to guess that WWE has no idea who the actual GM is and this is their way to stall until they figure out who they want. 

The "again" could have referred to him chiming in during the in ring segment since McMahon didn't think the "GM" would act so quickly.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Why is Natalya the talker for The Hart's? 

"as his family" - lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Billy Kidman said:


> It's hard to watch Maryse without wanting to do .. things.


what he said


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

natty has the most skills of the 3.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

NXT in a stretch?


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

The Harts are so gay, but yes! Natty in action


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Ted is one lucky bastard!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

finally Nattie


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Glad maryse is demoted to valet, she can't wrestle for beans.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That's a nice Expedition limo


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice promo from the Hart Dynasty and Natalya is having a match tonight? WIN!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Maryse is finally a valet. Something she should have been from the beginning!!!


I wonder if they think Maryse will help Ted gets some heat lol


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. Long time since a random limo pulled up in the parking lot.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The answer to everything in the WWE. The black limo.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

The Monster's Boss said:


> ummm go to the drug = not a pg thing to say.


Dont be daft, of course it is.

The kids wouldnt have a clue what he meant. Its fine for PG.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wonder who was in that limo? NXT Season 1 guys??? gotta love Michael Tarver with the RUN NXT


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Natalya is all that 
I really love her voice for some reason 
she's great on the mic too damn 
nice to see I think they are shifting to real female wrestlers


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Holy shit, who was in the limo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Natalya vs. Tamina it would seem. Would much rather see someone hotter in the ring with Natalya but oh well.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wow mystery limo gotta say great raw so far, very intresting


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

oh Natalya... you make my penis melt..


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Maryse just drives me absolutely insane. I wanna do many bad things to her


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

The new GM = the IWC? Just thought with him wanting to remain anonymous, the laptop, the e-mails etc but probably a wild guess. Maybe not with that fone call though, and WTF was the car about?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> Glad maryse is demoted to valet, she can't wrestle for beans.


Damn straght


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I fucking love this show so far!:agree:


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Nattie's debut match! Sweeeeeet


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Who's in the limo commercial cliffhanger number 5969696.


----------



## romeo86 (Oct 18, 2003)

finally get to see Natalya wrestle


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Why is Natalya the talker for The Hart's?
> 
> "as his family" - lol


Because she's the best on the mic out of the three.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Raw's new GM...Dixie carter...<_<..>_>


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Dont be daft, of course it is.
> 
> The kids wouldnt have a clue what he meant. Its fine for PG.


It was a joke.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Here's hoping Michael 'The Man' Tarver causes some chaos later tonight and has good mic time.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Interesting. wonder who's in the limo


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Did they slip up there? When the limo rolled in there was a big poster of hhh in the background? hhh as gm, or did they just want us to think that?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Yay Nattie! Even the adds are good tonight...well that Big Show one was a bit funny.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's nice that Maryse is seemingly gonna take a stepback and become a valet, but who knows maybe she could do both but we'll see.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> Glad maryse is demoted to valet, she can't wrestle for beans.


True but I'm disappointed that she isn't going to be a valet for The Miz. They're together in real life aren't they?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

ODRiley said:


> oh Natalya... you make my penis melt..


Is that supposed to be a compliment or an insult?


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

Ric Flair's the new GM.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I like Josh Matthews. He should be on TV more often.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> Glad maryse is demoted to valet, she can't wrestle for beans.


who the fuck cares? just look at her


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> It's nice that Maryse is seemingly gonna take a stepback and become a valet, but who knows maybe she could do both but we'll see.


She's gonna become a valet?? To whom??


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Maryse to Valet and Nattie wrestling am I dreaming *pinches self* Nope I'm awake This is awsome


----------



## Dash20 (Dec 6, 2009)

Anyone else reckon Ted and Maryse to feud with Santino and another diva...probably Eve


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Lindas in the limo or the nature boyy woooooo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> True but I'm disappointed that she isn't going to be a valet for The Miz. They're together in real life aren't they?


Indeed they are


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Ah man, do I LET THE PIGEONS LOOSE and have a shower in the morning, or do I just surf the web for 5 mins and get an extra half-hour sleep? 

Decisions, decisions. :hmm:


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Niedhardt vs. Snuka... nice.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

lahabe said:


> Did they slip up there? When the limo rolled in there was a big poster of hhh in the background? hhh as gm, or did they just want us to think that?


Either way you look at it there is a, ahem, 50 % chance it is HHH or someone else.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

So the new GM is Triple H, right?

Dibiase/Maryse = epic pairing! It's about time they used Maryse's character the right way and set her up with an equally arrogant guy instead of just focusing on making her wrestle.

Natalya wrestling tonight instead is MUCH better.  Can't wait!


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> Is that supposed to be a compliment or an insult?


While it would be a bad thing if it actually melted, it was meant as a compliment. In regards to her hotness.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This is already gonna be the best divas match on RAW is a long time.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Natalya is delicious.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> Originally Posted by A Random Person
> Glad maryse is demoted to valet, she can't wrestle for beans.


She can wrestle my beans


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Great Raw so far. 
And finally Natalya is wrestling again!!!!
A divas match that I want to watch, wow, it's been awhile!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey, a diva match that might not be a piss break!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

bme said:


> I wonder if they think Maryse will help Ted gets some heat lol


If he could leech some of here charisma off him, maybe. But it'll probably just kill her more then help him. She should be paired with Miz, now that was fantastic.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

This match will give some indication of Tamina's current in-ring ability level.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> She's gonna become a valet?? To whom??


Ted Dibiase Jr. He fired virgil.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm looking forward to Ted/Maryse pairing, Natalya's match is on now. Prepare for greatness!


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> who the fuck cares? just look at her


I'd pay her 2K just to get a nice 5 min fuck with her.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Hey, a diva match that might not be a piss break!


Yes, for once, it's a jerk off break :shocked:


----------



## romeo86 (Oct 18, 2003)

Usos need better music


----------



## firekindahurts (Aug 13, 2009)

Just got home. What has happened so far?


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

The Uso's music is THE shit


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Please let this match end in a Sharpshooter


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

who in the blue hell are these 3?


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Tamina is rat ugly.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Treating the divas as athletes!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Gotta love that knock off Dr. Dre beat theme song :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Natalya vs. Tamina, this is going to be fun to watch


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> *So the new GM is Triple H, right?
> *
> Dibiase/Maryse = epic pairing! It's about time they used Maryse's character the right way and set her up with an equally arrogant guy instead of just focusing on making her wrestle.
> 
> Natalya wrestling tonight instead is MUCH better.  Can't wait!


Not Donald Trump then? jk :lmao

Triple H would be fine if he's retiring or turning heel but otherwise :no:


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

First decent divas match in a long ass time? Hopefully.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Let's go Nattie!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Natalya to win clean or via DQ.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Always fun to see Natalya going at it


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The Uso's entrance theme sounds like load music from Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas. It's actually kind of effective.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

RKO1988 said:


> I'd pay her 2K just to get a nice 5 min fuck with her.


you give yourself far too much credit lol


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Its great that Raw is continuing these feuds. This has been a really good show so far.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh shit. RUN NAT NAT RUN!!!


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Business is picking up. unexpected!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh crap


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

They could have had the NXT rookies invade when people were watching... lol


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

i cant believe im excited to watch a Divas match for the actual wrestling rather than just to see some good lookin girls. OH fucking NXT is gonna ruin it arent they. crap.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holyy shit!!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Haha so much for Natalya's ring time.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

NXT time.


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

haha pwned


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

oh shit


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

WHAT?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

NXT MUTHATFUCKAS!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Well that was stupid, Kidd.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

That was dumb


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

oh come on NXT guys ruined it


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Tyson Kidd is a genius.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Tyson Kidd, you fucking idiot. :lmao


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

NXT is everywhere


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Already?!?


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh yeah, go Kidd!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NOOOOOO
Why???
While a good divas match was happening. 

DID ANYONE SEE OTUNGA'S HAIR??????????
HE IS SO RIDICULOUS!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Harts are getting mauled! Barrett is greatness!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

NXT runs RAW.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm sure eventually it'd get old, but man, even after weeks of attacks, I still sit up in my seat whenever NXT comes out.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

The only diva match ive been interested in in months and this happens

good and bad at same time :S


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

GOOD WOMEN"S WRESTLING!!! I think i might....

you mean to tell me they ruined that match for the NXT rookies...i'm over this angle now lol


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL Otunga has a perm


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Too many fucking commercials


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

cena to come oout and bury them ALLLL lol 
^^^^ dont let that happen pls


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Help then out Cena... hypocritical bastard


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This looks like a raping.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Did Barrett get a haircut?


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

The new GM is the ROCK!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> First decent divas match in a long ass time? Hopefully.


Nope!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Was hoping nXt would end the show.


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

what sort of a time is this to have a fucking ad break?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

kidd you idiot they were apologizing


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

kidd took two guys out for attacking his uncle. i don't see whats so stupid about it.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Albert Wesker is in that Limo.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> LOL Otunga has a perm


Looks like LEGO HAIR!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Cheers rookies. You just killed what could have been a decent Divas match 

Lol @ them not letting Otunga actually do anything. Guess they still don't trust him not to fuck up :lmao


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

COMMERCIAL RAGE

Potentially good way to increase Uso's vs <3s but noooo NXT bandits appear


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm raged! We finally get a decent Divas match and it gets interrupted! Aaaahhhhhh!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

I like how the usos start with instrumental music like how it used to be
then let it build from there 
that's how some of the best entrance music goes


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao

They interupted what was probably gonna be the best Divas match all year.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

great job by the bookers, inturupting nattie, they want US to hate NXT.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> kidd took two guys out for attacking his uncle. i don't see whats so stupid about it.


Well, for attacking the son of the guy who trained him.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

i have been watching since 2006 and this is the best Angle i have ever seen


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Klebold said:


> They could have had the NXT rookies invade when people were watching... lol


My thoughts too.

However, maybe this really makes people want to continuously watch no matter what is happening.

There are only two scenarios that there is no chance the NXT rooks invade --- during an only divas segment or during a guest host segment.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ugh, at least it showed that Tamina can be a female Umaga or Jazz.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Anyone else hate those 'Just for Men' commercials? They are horrid.


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Seopping the divas match the ICW want to see, they're deffo screwing with us tonight.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Naaaw nXt had to interrupt the match where two Divas can actually wrestle!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Im thinking the new general manager could be Michael Cole.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Cheers rookies.* You just killed what could have been a decent Divas match *
> 
> Lol @ them not letting Otunga actually do anything. Guess they still don't trust him not to fuck up :lmao


N W O


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Out of all times that the NXT guys could interupt a Diva match, they choose to have them come out during THIS ONE?  Oh well, it is still a shame that Alicia Fox is Divas Champ. over these two.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Mikey2690 said:


> Tamina is rat ugly.


For shame shes a pretty lady
Sucks the match ended the way it did


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, should have took a piss break I guess.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

What the hell is going on with Otunga's hair?


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> I'm raged! We finally get a decent Divas match and it gets interrupted! Aaaahhhhhh!


Good way to piss us all off, a divas match we want to see, ruined = more heat


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

HAHAHA, Otunga's hair.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Did Otunga draw his hair on with a sharpie?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

helmet head talking


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What the hell is up with Otunga's hair?!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Botchtunga has a perm, he looks so f*cking stupid


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL Lego hair was a great call.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> kidd took two guys out for attacking his uncle. i don't see whats so stupid about it.


Kidd isn't related to Hart. Also, I think jumping into a horde of dangerous people that outnumber you 7 to 2 is pretty stupid, especially when you could have diffused it, heh.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What the fuck is up with Otunga's hair?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

What is on his head? :lmao


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

HIS HAIR IS SO BLACK WHAT THE HELL


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god that guy looks so much like a black cena


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Of all the NXT guys, they're giving Otunga the mic time? Wow.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Slap the mic out of his hand.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Otunga sucks.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Otunga is the gayest person possible.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> kidd took two guys out for attacking his uncle. i don't see whats so stupid about it.


There were five more guys that he didn't take out ...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Ugh, at least it showed that Tamina can be a female Umaga or Jazz.


Jazz was a killer! She was awesome.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

His hair is atrocious.

So bad on mic aswell

His woman is horrid too

Otunga.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Otunga has Playmobial man hair.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Daniel Bryan chants!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I sence the Viper


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Daniel Bryan chants!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

daniel bryan chants!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

get that ginger off my screen


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

daniel bryan chant


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

DANIEL BRYAN CHANTS!!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

He might mention Bryan.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

according to PWINSIDER Bryan Danielson is back stage!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sickofcena said:


> i have been watching since 2006 and this is the best Angle i have ever seen


im sorry that you have never seen GOOD WWE


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Jesus, I didn't notice how Otunga was on the mic until now.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RatherDashing said:


> Of all the NXT guys, they're giving Otunga the mic time? Wow.


Coulda been worse, they coulda gave it to Gabriel!


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes Daniel Bryan chants!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Loud chants for Danial Bryan,lol.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

dawgs101 said:


> There were five more guys that he didn't take out ...


that's what his brother was for.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

chasing2009 said:


> according to PWINSIDER Bryan Danielson is back stage!!!


please...


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)




----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Gabriel has got better on the mic.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Young = Einstein.:lmao:lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

come on guys dont pussy out now


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

They really shouldn't let Gabriel talk.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Coulda been worse, they coulda gave it to Gabriel!


Spoke too soon.

Darren Young made Otunga lol irl there.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

WTF is this aboutface from last week? Thye were better when they were unapologetic...this is...shit.


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Coulda been worse, they coulda gave it to Gabriel!


You got your wish.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

black cena mentioning!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

lmao black cena saying sorry to white cena


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

HOLY SHIT HE SAID BLACK JOHN CENA


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

LOUD DANIEL BRYAN chants!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

CocoCena!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao Black Cena ftw.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

"I remember on NXT when people called me The Black John Cena" 10/10


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao omg


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

XD Black John Cena reference


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Black John Cena mention! LOL.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

lol black Cena he actually said it!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Black John Cena


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol mentioning "black john cena"


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

he admits he was called the black John Cena I love it!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Young's hair lol! Him and Otunga should be a tag team!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Finally Young acknowledged it


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Black Cena shoutout


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I can't believe he brought that up, and is proud of it. Hahahaha


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Man he really does look like Cena so much.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait...did Young always sound like that? :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Getting BlackFace Cena to talk about Cena.

Seriously, I hope they get someone else to help Wade with mic work, because the rest of these guys are awful.


----------



## karl573 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hahahahahaha I can't believe he said black Cena.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

hahahaha at Darren Youngs voice.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Wow, he actually said Black John Cena, lol.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm amazed they went there with the black Cena reference


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Black John Cena, this raw is awesome.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

We now know that WWE monitors wrestling forums with that comment by Darren Young.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

the black John Cena how did he know...one of us is an informer


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Black Cena apologizes to White Cena.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Sheffield got the most heat - GIVE HIM THE TITLE NOW!!! 


hmm.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Apologizing? No heartless dictators show sympathy. Pussies.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

gilgamesh said:


> Kidd isn't related to Hart. Also, I think jumping into a horde of dangerous people that outnumber you 7 to 2 is pretty stupid, *especially when you could have diffused it, heh.*


wasn't going to happen. They came to take them out along with Bret. He did all he could do given the situation. The inevitable was going to happen anyways.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

WTF did Sheffield just say?!?!?!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh God it's Darren Young!

HAHHAHAHAHH Black John Cena! There's no way WWE doesn't pay attention to the IWC now...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOLOLOL


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

black john cena.. lmao


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

The mention of Black John Cena was so epic.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wow most of these guys suck on the mic


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW ---

I never realized how much I can't stand Darren Young's voice.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

What a bunch of pussies...


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

WHAT IS THIS?????

TELL ME this is a bullshit face turn.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wtf is this they just killed a good angle


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

this is so funny. i love it.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Michael Tarver on the mic, HELL YES!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Thought gabriel was going to whip out a vuvuzela

black john cena reference:shocked:


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Anybody find it funny that Cena is blacker than the blacker John Cena lol 
Skip is like Steve from Jerry springer on roids


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

The black John Cena apologizing to John Cena! And calling himself a John Cena twin. Cutee!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

cole for GM possibly?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Holy shit Tarver has a lot of kids :lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Tarver is the greatest of the group, no joke.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Michael Traver has the best Mic work.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Are these guys for real?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

soooo, i really hope this is all a joke, i dont like them being nice.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Black John Cena?



But he's not black. :hmm:




TARVER!!! THE MAN!!! This guy has phenomenal mic skills. Amazing.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Got to make sure it's legal.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Damn, does he have like 6 kids?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Ted Dibease should buy Michael Tarver some protection.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

WTF IS THIS SHIT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tarver just has the smoothest/clearest fucking voice.
Leave the mic with him, thanks.


----------



## romeo86 (Oct 18, 2003)

This better not be the end to the NxT angle


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tarver giving a shout out to his peeps *ahem* family!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Tarver is fucking awesome on the microphone.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Please say they are lying


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

WTF is it with all the apologies?!?! GAY...


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

This reminding anyone of the nWo's WWE debut? They played to the fans, said they were changed, interfered in the main event....


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Billy Kidman said:


> Ted Dibease should buy Michael Tarver some protection.


:lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wade Barret's accent is fantastic.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> that's what his brother was for.


one against five ... yeah sure, go right ahead DHS, pull a Kevin Nash and squash whoever you want in a matter of seconds


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I missed it, Tarver said he has six kids????


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

lame apologies


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Otunga looks like a gobo (props to whoever gets this reference, lol.)


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Barrett doing well on the mic, but not as good as Tarver imo.

GREAT heat for him.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

dont apologise kick ppl's heads in!


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Seamus swerve
Jericho swerve
NXT swerve?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Fucking 'WHAT' chants


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I honestly don't know what is going on right now.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

NEXUS


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> wtf is this they just killed a good angle


Sesame Street Angle... Today was brought to you by the word, Apology... :no:


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

The Nexus


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

please dont ruin the NXT angle...


----------



## thatturboguy (Apr 20, 2010)

ChrisBooth83 said:


> This reminding anyone of the nWo's WWE debut? They played to the fans, said they were changed, interfered in the main event....


Just rewatched that on youtube 2 days ago! I'm thinking the same thing!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

THEY ARE LYING

it's so obvious


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

ChrisBooth83 said:


> This reminding anyone of the nWo's WWE debut? They played to the fans, said they were changed, interfered in the main event....


I hope it's something like that...otherwise this was a waste of 3 weeks.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

a bond that cant be broken...unless you choke someone out with a tie


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

There's the NEXUS name WWE trademarked.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

cavs25 said:


> NEXUS


Was thinking the same thing. Great word, would make a great name for the group.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Love Barrett


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

daniel bryan is in the limo fucking linda


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

ChrisBooth83 said:


> This reminding anyone of the nWo's WWE debut? They played to the fans, said they were changed, interfered in the main event....


Good point there.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Please apologize to Justin Roberts


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Barrett gets his title shot back, i'm happy!!!!!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

PLease be lying


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

This had better further this storyline and not be the end to this angle...


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Can you imagine a Barrett and Sheamus promo?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Barrett is kinda sexy!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

new theme!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

interesting music


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

WTF?

12 STONES - WE ARE ONE!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

They Have A Theme!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

No way. That's the NXT theme song?!?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Damn he's decent on the mic :yum:

Weird segment


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

That music confused the fuck out of me.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Then with an even more TERRIBLE song!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

not feeling the theme music


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Theme Music??


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Is that the bullshite music they've come up with for them? That is weak as hell. I'd been looking forward to them getting some bad arse music.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Gay apology and even gayer music.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Was that promo a joke?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Barrett for Champion!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow. That segment just killed the best angle wrestling has seen in years. The family friendly nwo? Terrible.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

he's rubbing his frickin hair?!?!? ugh...


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Tarver yelling I USED TO BE HOMELESS, made this terrible segment good.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Pretty gay theme for the NXT group lol. Better than Wild and Young but still something more intimidating would have been nice


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm not digging the new theme.


----------



## romeo86 (Oct 18, 2003)

Was that their new theme?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

BAAAAHHHHHAAA this is worse than wild and young


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

i know im desperate and grasping but.... Bryan Danielson as GM? Yeah? No? mehhhh


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

lol at Otunga stroking his sharpie-hair


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

loving this raw, amazing a macbook is the best gm so far


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Couldn't really hear the music properly, couldn't tell if it's good or not.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

that was a stupid segment.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like either a face turn or they are lying and will do something in the title match tonight, still laughing at Otunga's perm.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Theme music's not great, but at least it's not that Wild & Young garbage.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Otunga kept touching his hair, he must love it!


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Gay apology and even gayer music.


^^^^^


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

...Otunga looked confused when the music hit:lmao


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

This has to be a swerve surely? They cant just kill an angle like this.

Then again this is the WWE.


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

KidGold17 said:


> Wow. That segment just killed the best angle wrestling has seen in years. The family friendly nwo? Terrible.


At least wait a bit, it'll all become clear soon enough, when they take out everyone in the main event.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Otunga's hair looks like Abraham Washington's


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Otunga's frosting hair was melting


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

12 STONES - WE ARE ONE <<<<<<< NEW THEME


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

they promote the shit out of this taco bell deal


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Hahahahaha theme song.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

i hopeeeeeeee is a swerve, wwe writers cant be this stupid


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Sir Charles what do you think of NXT saying there sorry


That's a Turrable idea


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Any threat Nxt once posed has now been stripped away from them thanks to their new lame music. Lol.

On another note -
WHERE THE FUCK IS ORTON


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

here's the song


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Barrett was the only one hoo didnt apologise. hmmm...


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

12 stones? - I am dying of happiness....


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

Im definetly thinking that was a set up to something else. That cant have been it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tarver gave a shout out to his peeps *ahem* family!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Really people think this is it god, after last night its not over.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

They're all lying, its blatantly obvious.


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or7AhqJMpQ4

pretty sure this is it


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Any threat Nxt once posed has now been stripped away from them thanks to their new lame music. Lol.
> 
> On another note -
> WHERE THE FUCK IS ORTON


he's making sure he has enough baby oil on for you when he comes out


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

As much as we would like to think Daniel Bryan is the secret GM, or that the NXT apologies were fake and setting us up for something better, I think anything along those lines would be giving the WWE creative team WAY to much credit.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Cannot think of which is better. The new nXt song or Wild and Young?


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

TommyRoxx said:


> At least wait a bit, it'll all become clear soon enough, when they take out everyone in the main event.


Take out Cena ans Sheamus --- reveal McMahon as leader? hmmm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So the scenario is now:
Vince was behind the NXt rookies assaults in order to discredit Brett Hart. Now that he's had "anonymous" hire them, he has a stable of stooges for any assault he wants.

I think I'll go play some Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## TnA_fanboy1 (Jun 3, 2010)

The new jobber crew has finally arrived!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Bryan Danielson for GM


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

I don't think they're turning face. If anything they'll be a neutral force of chaos, attacking anyone who isn't part of them. That's fine by me.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> i hopeeeeeeee is a swerve, *wwe writers cant be this stupid*




They surely can!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cena/Sheamus match later definitely won't be clean!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Any threat Nxt once posed has now been stripped away from them thanks to their new lame music. Lol.
> 
> *On another note -
> WHERE THE FUCK IS ORTON*


Exactly!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at people thinking this is the end of the angle.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> here's the song


Not great, not terrible.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Actually listening to that the song is quite good


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I love 12 Stones but that song doesn't suit NXT ... _AT ALL._


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

KidGold17 said:


> Wow. That segment just killed the best angle wrestling has seen in years. The family friendly nwo? Terrible.


You crybaby. Wait until the show's actually over and we see how everything works out.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh gawd, LMFAO :lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JoMo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> Sir Charles what do you think of NXT saying there sorry
> 
> 
> That's a Turrable idea


simply WIN.


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

hopefully bryan comes out and strangles the fuck outta cena with a tie


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Slow motion Cottonwood is amazing lmfao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow. The Great Khali has lost a lot of weight!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Who the hell is 12 Stones? Are they popular?


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

hahaha @ Eli Cottonwood.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

That Cottonwood is one goofy lookin guy


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Klebold said:


> I love 12 Stones but that song doesn't suit NXT ... _AT ALL._


um listen to the lyrics, it does fit them.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Giant Matt Hardy makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

What the fuck is up with Eli Cottonwood's arm? Also, what the fuck is up with his gay name?


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao at people thinking this is the end of the angle.


This.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Cottonwood in slowmo FTW! That was weird.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Morrison and his rookie Gollum


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

khali lost a ton of weight


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Maryse is sexy as hell


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Maryse...Uh...Wow!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ted & Maryse look awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Look at my Maryse!!


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

i still think morrison looks generic with that hairstyle. he either needs to highlight it, ponytail/braid it or cut it shoulder length and spike the tips. Right now he looks like a 90s pretty boy mid-carder for life.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Slo-mo Cottonwood!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Who is this tard:lmao


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

am i the only one on here that thinks Eli looks like a child molester?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Maryse's top is fantastic.


ZACK RYDER


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

there is no chance in hell WWE is going to waste this "anonymous" GM on danial bryan


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Ted just jumped even higher in my fav wrestlers list.....and it has nothing to do with his in ring ability


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Two upgrades in one night!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So Maryse is just a valet now?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

woo woo woo


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Also, isn't the dude from 12 Stones the singer in "Bring Me To Life" by Evanescene?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ryder!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Ryder gettin more tv time

nice


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Dibiase still hurt or what?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck curtain jerking time in the middle of the show.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have better things to 'do'

And Zach Ryder ... cool.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Yawnfest


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

WOO! WOO! WOO!


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Goddamn Maryse.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Zack ryder WOO WOO WOO


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

RKO1988 said:


> i still think morrison looks generic with that hairstyle. he either needs to highlight it, ponytail/braid it or cut it shoulder length and spike the tips. Right now he looks like a 90s pretty boy mid-carder for life.


He needs something, but those ideas are miserable. Jesus.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Woo! Woo! Woo! Jersey Shore time!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't think Ted's wife is too happy.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Zack Ryder has his own Virgil? That's cool, I guess.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

im really liking Ryder getting a semi-push. at least hes not just the new Chavo like it seemed like he was headed for. of course wwe will probably destroy that.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Mack Dolla Bill said:


> WOO! WOO! WOO!


You know it!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

KidGold17 said:


> Wow. That segment just killed the best angle wrestling has seen in years. The family friendly nwo? Terrible.


Haven't you been watching lately? The NXT rookies have ended every show strongly since the angle began. Have a little patience.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Toilet break time.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

zZzZzZz


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

WWWYKI! Zack!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Good to see Zach go at it


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Ted needs to cut the sexual puns.

Better things to do.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

RatherDashing said:


> Zack Ryder has his own Virgil? That's cool, I guess.


hahahah


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Woo Woo Woo! You know it.

I'm actually a fan of that 12 stones song, and the lyrics do make sense for the group.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I think the best part of this segment left with Ted.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

DaGreatest said:


> Dibiase still hurt or what?


he won the dark match against MVP today.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Eli looks like a cross between Chris Kanyon and The Great Khali.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh lookie...Titus O'Neil and Eli Cottonwood.. the top two in my "who's your pick for the first NXT rookie eliminated" thread(CHEAP PLUG FTW!):lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Make it a win, woo woo woo!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Even if Eli Cottonwood is innocent i'd still lock him up, he looks scary as hell. This is PG, we can't have scary mutherfuckers on TV scaring the kids!


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

zack ryder here, reppin all the gays in the world


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

talk about goofy


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

The Jacksonville Jaguars are a NFL team?


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Maryse looks even more hotter in that outfit tonight


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

was the crowd going along with Ryder just now ?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I'm gonna wear the same kind of pants as Ryder. I'm sure it would get over here in Georgia. That's gonna be the new style now.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Ted needs to cut the sexual puns.
> 
> Better things to do.


I don't know...they're not too bad.
I liked the drugstore call.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cottonwoods pants remind me of test


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Zack Ryder's got to make it a win, you know it!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm liking this Zack Ryder better gimmick then when they stuck him with Hawkins


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> he won the dark match against MVP today.


Are you sure about that? Isn't MVP on Smackdown? Earlier in the thread someone said it was Goldust that Ted beat.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I'm gonna wear the same kind of pants as Ryder. I'm sure it would get over here in Georgia. That's gonna be the new style now.


Try San Francisco.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

So did anyone ever buy the morrison dvd?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

gilgamesh said:


> The Jacksonville Jaguars are a NFL team?


being from Florida i REALLY hope you are joking


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Titus looks like the black werewolf in the Underworld films.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

jjapples said:


> I don't know...they're not too bad.
> I liked the drugstore call.


They're funny, but he might get fired once the PG nazi's start complaining.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Fresh reports are saying that The Rock has been seen in Bridgeport this weekend, so, maybe????


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

RKO1988 said:


> So did anyone ever buy the morrison dvd?


Unless it's with Melina, I don't care.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Poor Zack


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> Are you sure about that? Isn't MVP on Smackdown?


I read it was Goldust.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Starship elbow drop, ok match


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Who betta than Eli?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cole: Do you think Maryse is a gold digger? lol
JoMo got the win!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Cottonwood looks disturbing


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Are you sure about that? Isn't MVP on Smackdown? Earlier in the thread someone said it was Goldust that Ted beat.


im positive i read it somewhere...

Oh I think it was from another artical I was reading.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Billy Kidman said:


> Unless it's with Melina, I don't care.


I believe she was being interviewed for it and injured herself.


----------



## Bishop54 (Dec 16, 2007)

Morrison sucks...he's boring as hell and he never hits his finisher correctly. I really cant stand him.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> So did anyone ever buy the morrison dvd?


I didn't even download it from the multimedia section :lmao


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

meh match.

I expected better.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Has Ryder won a match on Raw yet?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I bought the Morrison DVD!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

CENA looks horrid in orange


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

RKO1988 said:


> So did anyone ever buy the morrison dvd?


Nice little DVD right there


----------



## romeo86 (Oct 18, 2003)

Cena's not so happy anymore


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> Unless it's with Melina, I don't care.


lol i'm sure it had his MNM stuff on there. Man Melina used to be fine. What happened?


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow. The Starship Pain always looks like it can't connect.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> They're funny, but he might get fired once the PG nazi's start complaining.


Good point...WTF ght e'gorgeous starship pain'? Cole is such a fuckhead sometimes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> Unless it's with Melina, I don't care.


Agreed


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

He is going to cry


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Eli Snitsky


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

These same ol' promo's from Cena are getting sooooooooooo annoying!

Thank you Vince.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Vince McMahon pulling a Kanye West on John Cena's spotlight.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

bulklogan said:


> Has Ryder won a match on Raw yet?


He won't last night at the PPV over MVP


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Oooooooooooooooh! Cena not accepting the apology! He means business!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Vinnie Mac is so going to give the belt to Barret


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Agreed


i think he/she meant that in another way then you may think....


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RKO1988 said:


> lol i'm sure it had his MNM stuff on there. Man Melina used to be fine. What happened?


It didn't have any MNM stuff on it.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I loooooove Ted and Maryse together! 

Gm to leave his limo soon plz.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> im positive i read it somewhere...
> 
> Oh I think it was from another artical I was reading.


Credit: Billy Krotchsen/PWInsider

Dark Match:

*Ted DiBiase pinned Goldust.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

looks like cena has lost his smile.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

lethal_assassin said:


> i think he/she meant that in another way then you may think....


Correct.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cena should have rejected the NXT apology like Batista in the Wrong Side of Town.

*Apology not fucking accepted. Fucking piece of shit!!!*


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

To the poster who was on about Ryder vs MVP (Sorry i forgot your name)

Ryder did beat MVP but it was at Fatal Four Way in a dark match, just to clear that up.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> It didn't have any MNM stuff on it.


Wait, why?


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Who is in that limo?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> Credit: Billy Krotchsen/PWInsider
> 
> Dark Match:
> 
> *Ted DiBiase pinned Goldust.


thank you very much.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wasn't he just out here?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

peyt d' chicken said:


> Who is in that limo?


It is Rikishi, he did it for the rock, or, It's daniel bryan because it's a work


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh this is going to be a clusterfuck.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

peyt d' chicken said:


> Who is in that limo?


triple h


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO wtf is this????


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

ya'll see that white boy tryin to get down to Khali's theme??? go head white boy go head white boy


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

where the hell has runjin been? lol


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Been said before but they should rly reunite MNM cause where can Morrison really go as a singles wrestler.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Khali & Eve? Just glad Alicia is on though!


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Khali
Hate Alicia's theme


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, I guess there had to be one bad match tonight...


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

why does Khali still have a fucking job????????????????


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

WTF is this rubbish.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

The Great khali says..he has a boner


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Evilerk said:


> Vinnie Mac is so going to give the belt to Barret


I hope to God. Barrett is so much better than Sheamus it's crazy.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Cole, you can't "steal" a championship in a fatal 4 way


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Ugh.. please just bring on the fucking main event right now.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

WTF?! And where the hell has Ranjin Singh been lately?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Holy crap, Primo!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wait, Primo still has a job?


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm wondering how pairing two of the worst wrestlers in the company somehow, at some point, seemed like a good idea.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

haha primo comes out to alecia's music


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Primo is still employed? I guess it's true you learn something everyday.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Primo appearance. Everybody get out your cameras. I feel bad for the guy really though.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HOLYYY SHIT PRIMO SIGHTING!!!!!!


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Burn In My Light?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

We now have the answer to a question nobody was asking, namely, what's worse than a Divas tag-team match 

Khali in mixed tag action fpalm


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

what a bunch of random tag team members put together


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Wasn't he just out here?


He's our modern day Mick Foley.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wow primo.....


----------



## thatturboguy (Apr 20, 2010)

knuPMC said:


>


Are you trying to say Hulk is the GM?! Haha


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

fucking PRIMO?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

What the fuck is this match.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm sorry ... I would love to get down with Eve, but Khali just ruins this.

This match will suck.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Can it get any Foxier!?


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

knuPMC said:


>


this..


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought Khali was going back to India? I'm sure hes been on every Raw since that was announced.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

PRIMO FTW.

Please don't squash him, pleaseeeee.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

YO LO TE QUIERO PRIMERO PRIMO!!! haha, something along those lines


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

they should release Khali. what a dumbass wrestler


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

VRsick said:


> haha primo comes out to alecia's music


lol. That's when you know that you're a jobber.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

They actually found a way to make Eve vs. Alicia worse. I am impressed and puzzled.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

JohnBeattie said:


> I thought Khali was going back to India? I'm sure hes been on every Raw since that was announced.


thats what i remember him saying on Smackdown. Guess they didnt want him back


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

This match isn't good enough to be on Superstars.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

im back babes said:


> Khali
> Hate Alicia's theme


I like it! I heard it on the E! channel a few days ago, it was background music in one of their THS'.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

a we want Primo chant...nice..


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Somebody on the WWE staff must really hate Primo to subject him to this.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

what were they chanting?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

JohnBeattie said:


> I thought Khali was going back to India? I'm sure hes been on every Raw since that was announced.


He wasn't on the first one. That was Khaluber fpalm


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

why are ppl bashing the nxt theme, its pretty good, idk wtf is wrong with you guys, the lyrics fit them do they not?
anyway anyone notice how eve came out to khali's music and primo came out to alicia key's theme, that was retarded.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh fuck off Michael Cole :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

"WE WANT PRIMO!"


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> what were they chanting?


CARLITO


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Better Moonsault then Lita ever did


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Now why couldn't NXT ruin this match?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Khali is still huge in india (and just huge in general)

he draws to much and he is a generic big man, and to top things off, he's stiff.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wtf Primo? is this back from the dead night?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Why not just have Alicia vs Eve?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't get why Khali and Primo have to be here... couldn't they just have made this a Diva Title rematch?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

fpalm 

ffs what a waste of space Khali truely is.

WE WANT PRIMO chants = best part of the show.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alicia: "Fuck this bullshit, i'm out!" lol!


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

ya know i dont care, i think Alicia Fox is actually pretty good.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

what a waste of a match


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

perro said:


> Better Moonsault then Lita ever did


You've never seen Fully Loaded 2000.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

perro said:


> Better Moonsault then Lita ever did


That does not take a whole hell of a lot of effort.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Man, I would shit my pants if Khali hump pinned me like that.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

primo we hardly knew yah


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

That was interesting to say the least.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I think that pinfall was the most athletic thing Khali has done in the WWE


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

primo just pulled a ric flair!!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice .... pin, Khali.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Viper!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

woo woo woo the things I would do to Eve


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why couldn't NXT come out during this match????
A. Complete. Waste. Of. Time. 

There's Randall


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaah Randy


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, where the hell has he been all night?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

OMFG RANDY!!!

Fuck everything else as of now.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Score. Randy Orton up next


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

i forgot about orton


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

id do terrible things to get with Eve


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

I have to admit besides a couple things I am liking Raw so far tonight.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I've work in like 5 hours but i just have to watch it live though!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> OMFG RANDY!!!
> 
> Fuck everything else as of now.


:lmao I thought you'd be thinking that as soon as I saw him.
Finally!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

It's True said:


> id do terrible things to get with Eve


same here. she is spectacular


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

the crowd killer sandy snorton
the ratings killer blandy boreton

or as I like to call it ...

bathroom break time


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Innocent Bystander said:


> I have to admit besides a couple things I am liking Raw so far tonight.


No guest host.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Primo lol maybe he has a future


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

I thought Khali was going away to improve?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

It's True said:


> id do terrible things to get with Eve


I think you mean turrable things.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> *the crowd killer sandy snorton
> the ratings killer blandy boreton*
> 
> or as I like to call it ...
> ...


when did we turn 12?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Maryse's twitter: On my way to the drug store! Be sexy. roflllll


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> Khali is still huge in india (and just huge in general)
> 
> he draws to much and he is a generic big man, and to top things off, he's stiff.


While it may very well be true that he draws well in India I can't help but wonder how popular a good wrestler would be. The country has a population in excess of 1 billion, I'm sure they could find someone better. Hell, since WWE is apparently becoming little guy friendly, why not sign Sonjay Dutt? The Playa from the Himalya gimmick at least has the benefit of not being ridiculously stereotypical


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

korndogg123 said:


> Wow, where the hell has he been all night?


did you see his walk..he just got here


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> the crowd killer sandy snorton
> the ratings killer blandy boreton
> 
> or as I like to call it ...
> ...


I hope you fall down the toilet for speaking ill of my Randal. </3


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> when did we turn 12?


2002. You?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

smackdown main event they are advertising makes no sense.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

lol @ Maryse tweeting. Hahahaha



> On my way to the drug store! Be sexy


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> OMFG RANDY!!!
> 
> Fuck everything else as of now.


Lol shes wet over him again


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

so no more guest hosts?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> when did we turn 12?


the moment i want to piss some of his female smarks off
and by some i mean just ashleigh


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> Maryse's twitter: On my way to the drug store! Be sexy. roflllll


wha-what about the miz?!? :shocked:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

time for the Viper!!!!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Tämä on varsin hyvä raaka toistaiseksi pari tyhmä ottelua, mutta ei siellä aina jokin typerä otteluista raaka episodi?

Jatkakaa hyvää työtä, tässä tulee Rock varten genereal johtaja


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I think the limo's empty and Michael Cole is the new GM.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Raaandyyyyyyyyyyyyy OOOOOOOOOOORTONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL advertising Cody rhodes wrestling


yeah that will get people to give a shit


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Rmx820 said:


> Maryse's twitter: On my way to the drug store! Be sexy. roflllll


Just when you think you can't hate Ted more


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> Maryse's twitter: On my way to the drug store! Be sexy. roflllll


OK???


----------



## Murdock (Feb 22, 2010)

Just realized no Miz so far either.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

lahabe said:


> Tämä on varsin hyvä raaka toistaiseksi pari tyhmä ottelua, mutta ei siellä aina jokin typerä otteluista raaka episodi?
> 
> Jatkakaa hyvää työtä, tässä tulee Rock varten genereal johtaja


WHAT?!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

lahabe said:


> Tämä on varsin hyvä raaka toistaiseksi pari tyhmä ottelua, mutta ei siellä aina jokin typerä otteluista raaka episodi?
> 
> Jatkakaa hyvää työtä, tässä tulee Rock varten genereal johtaja


Google translation fail.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

where's Edge been at tonight? Could he be the GM?


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Miz-Orton feud could be awesome.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

lahabe said:


> Tämä on varsin hyvä raaka toistaiseksi pari tyhmä ottelua, mutta ei siellä aina jokin typerä otteluista raaka episodi?
> 
> Jatkakaa hyvää työtä, tässä tulee Rock varten genereal johtaja


Woah, woah, woah. We do not speak Elvish around here, my man.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

lahabe said:


> Tämä on varsin hyvä raaka toistaiseksi pari tyhmä ottelua, mutta ei siellä aina jokin typerä otteluista raaka episodi?
> 
> Jatkakaa hyvää työtä, tässä tulee Rock varten genereal johtaja


translation:

INDEEEEEED


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

it has been pretty great without any shitty comedy segments with the guest hosts.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao "I love you you Randy"


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

"I LOVE YOU RANDY" 

hilarious


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Woah, I think I heard Ashleigh in the audience. 


"I love you Randy."


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

Mizzzzz!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I am marking out so fucking hard right now holy shit


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh shit! Miz!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

randy has gotten better on the mic. holy s, the miz damn


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

saaayyy whaaaat?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Where's Edge? 

lol Miz.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Calling it now, Miz PUSH!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Miz?

Awesome.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miz is here, i just hope Edge stays away though!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Murdock said:


> Just realized no Miz so far either.


There you go!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Ohhhh Miz and Orton moment


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

miz...now a maineventer


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Really?!~


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

RKO MIZ SEGMENT


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

"I love you randy"

Have to admit ... that was funny.

Whaaaa ... the Miz interrupting Orton?


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Randy ofering to punt the rookies, MIZ?

OH HELL YES!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Randy and the Miz..my god...whos's dick will Cole suck harder


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Miz is legend.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

MIZ and ORTON!!!! Fuck Yes.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Miz VS Orton= FUCKING AWESOME!

.........Really?


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

this should be good


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Miz giving us the trufax :lmao


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Ooh I would LOVE a Miz v Randy Orton feud.

But he doesn't need the US title for this. I really hope they actually go with this as a full-blown program - doubt they will though.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Right, so Miz-Orton feud, but where's Edge gonna fit into now?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Miz Saving boring promos since 2008


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

really Miz in the main event???
come on now


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> Randy and the Miz..my god...whos's dick will Cole suck harder


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYm7xazvIbc


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miz is in ultra hater mode on Randy!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

miz and orton....*passes out lube to the iwc*


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

I like Miz to an extent ... but he has got to stop saying 'really' like a 13 year-old girl.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

This is awesome. The Miz puuuuuuush!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Miz vs Orton?

Oh son of a fucking bitch, Miz is going to TNA.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

THE MIZ IS FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MIZ FOR WWE CHAMP!


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Miz/Orton program...good call...

is it me or do flair and miz resemble??


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

It's Cena's Miz.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the miz is soooo awesome on the mic

the miz and orton, nice.

of course it kinda waste the u.s. title if the miz is fueding with orton


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

"I LOVE YOU RANDY"

**puts gun in mouth and pulls trigger**

seriously this guy is getting pops though, cena can learn a thing or two.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Kill him Randy.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Miz vs Orton?
> 
> Oh son of a fucking bitch, Miz is going to TNA.


:lmao

End of his impressive run.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Miz vs Orton should be badass


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

GO MIZ!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Start of Miz going to the main-event


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Edge's spears are so weak now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Miz vs Orton?
> 
> Oh son of a fucking bitch, Miz is going to TNA.


:lmao why?


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

So that's where Edge fits into all of this.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

good for miz


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry but sometimes Orton's embarrassing to watch with his ridulous expressions.

Yay Edge.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mikey2690 said:


> Right, so Miz-Orton feud, but where's Edge gonna fit into now?





I'm sorry, did you say something?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Instant Karma said:


> :lmao
> 
> End of his impressive run.


Sadly, it is. He's gonna get murdered.



Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao why?


Because Orton is a loose cannon. He can't work with young talent and if even the slightest botch happens, they risk their jobs. That's what got Kennedy fired and it nearly destroyed Kofi before they moved him to a different brand.


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

Money in the bank being set up right here...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miz/Orton could be something good but Edge just comes and fucks it all up!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

RUNNING SUPER HUG OF DOOOOM!!!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR

Woooooooooooo 

On this day! I see clearly!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol I forgot all about the Edge/Orton Feud


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

He hit himself with the mic lol!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I forgot Edge was even on the RAW roster.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

WTF, "the real fun begins" creepy.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks for ruining a good angle creative


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYm7xazvIbc


I actually thinks hendrich wins, Cole did a lot with him...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Now what will we see the team of Edge & Miz

Midge
Edgiz
Ediz
Rated Awesome
Miz-Edge


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao why?


Remember Mr. Kennedy?


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Edge acting like the joker again????????????

he bit the fucking mic!!!


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

Lol @ Miz messing up his lines at least twice.

Also, why does he wear the same thing 24/7? Just a different color shirt.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Edge wasnt needed here


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Wipes forehead*

For a second there, I almost thought they let the Miz sit at the grown ups table!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol wut


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Edge's spears are so weak now.





Starting???


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

due for another shot of that limo soon


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Terrible spear. Edge sucks. And you can't do that with your hair like your a psycho when you speared someone else who is a psycho. Idiots.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

aurochs said:


> Remember Mr. Kennedy?


yeah? and?


----------



## derekmike2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Mikey2690 said:


> Right, so Miz-Orton feud, but where's Edge gonna fit into now?


Guess you called it


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Is it just me or did Edge's face make him look like he hasn't eaten in weeks?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Rated Awesome


Is there any doubt?


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Right, is it just me that sees this, next storyline for Miz is going to be trying to get into the Main Event scene, with him keeping on trying and trying etc....Looks like Edge vs Orton gonna continue as well.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I was hoping they'd announce some stuff for MITB tonight though.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

shuriwhisper said:


> Lol @ Miz messing up his lines at least twice.
> 
> Also, why does he wear the same thing 24/7? Just a different color shirt.


Hes not used to being in the main event hes nervous lol


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> "I LOVE YOU RANDY"
> 
> **puts gun in mouth and pulls trigger**
> 
> *seriously this guy is getting pops though, cena can learn a thing or two*.


It's the difference between trying to be cool and actually being cool


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> the moment i want to piss some of his female smarks off
> and by some i mean just ashleigh


Yeah...didn't work. Sorry.
Oops, saw the last part, but still, I may not be as smarky as her but I do love me some Randal


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Is there any doubt?


Ya he sucks. He's fat and out of shape and he spears are hugs. GTFOH.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Now what will we see the team of Edge & Miz
> 
> Midge
> Edgiz
> ...


Rated Awesome is not turrable


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

Dark Raven said:


> Edge wasnt needed here


Actually, Miz wasn't needed there. It's been an Edge-Orton thing thus far.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tiffany's spear from last ECW>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Edge's spear


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> Is it just me or did Edge's face make him look like he hasn't eaten in weeks?


he looked a bit anorexic


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Why do loads of people hate Edge now?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Main Event time!



Magsimus said:


> Why do loads of people hate Edge now?


I guess it's the "in" thing.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

im surprised Vince can still run


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dark Raven said:


> he looked a bit anorexic


Maybe he heard people talking about him when he first came back? lol


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Why do loads of people hate Edge now?


Because people are never satisfied w/ good wrestlers.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> Sorry but sometimes Orton's embarrassing to watch with his ridulous expressions.
> 
> Yay Edge.


I agree but I can stand them a bit better than Edge's. Edge just looks like he's been pissed and constipated for about 4 years. Maybe he's mad that he can't pull a move off correctly now. But he has to be careful anyway seeing as how he's the Nash of the WWE. He'd tear something reaching for the phone.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Vince <3


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

best episode of raw in ages hoo agrees?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Magsimus said:


> Why do loads of people hate Edge now?


Because he's been completely lackluster and below his usual standard for 4 years.


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

why is there a referee in the ring?


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> Why do loads of people hate Edge now?


Cause he's bland and has aged terribly. A torn achilles is crippling when all you have is speed moves. He has no power moves.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> Is it just me or did Edge's face make him look like he hasn't eaten in weeks?


not just you


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

lahabe said:


> Tämä on varsin hyvä raaka toistaiseksi pari tyhmä ottelua, mutta ei siellä aina jokin typerä otteluista raaka episodi?
> 
> Jatkakaa hyvää työtä, tässä tulee Rock varten genereal johtaja


This is a pretty good rough time being a couple of stupid games, but there is always some stupid games raw episode?

Keep up the good work, here comes Rock for genereal Director


The Wrestling world would explode if that were to happen.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> Why do loads of people hate Edge now?


it's which ever way the wind blows


----------



## derekmike2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Dark Raven said:


> he looked a bit anorexic


Well he does feed on championships


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wow long main event, whats going to interrupt it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I have to lol at people who honestly thought Edge wouldn't get involved... 

...I like the direction they are giving his character and this feud. One psycho against another, but still, I am waiting for this feud to get back into full motion again next week.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

SHEAAAAAAAAAAAAAMUS ;D


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dark Raven said:


> im surprised Vince can still run


Vince is indestructable, he's Iron Man!


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

when did the ICW start hating Edge???


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Kick his ass Sheamus


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

He names is Sheamus!


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Not sure if mentioned but Maryse updated her twitter 15 minutes ago 



> On my way to the drug store! Be sexy


Pretty funny


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

LOBSTERHEAD ftw.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Why do loads of people hate Edge now?


Because he's just so... Boring. Over done, if I might say.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Why are their two refs?


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Its his sneakers and jeans. he looks like an overgrown man child.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Because he's been completely lackluster and below his usual standard for 4 years.


Lita sucked the life out of him...


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Innocent Bystander said:


> This is a pretty good rough time being a couple of stupid games, but there is always some stupid games raw episode?
> 
> Keep up the good work, here comes Rock for genereal Director
> 
> ...


You obviously used google translate or something, but you obviously used the wrong language


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

From Dublin Ireland...The WWE Champion....The Celtic Lobster Head....SHEAMUS!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wonder if a fat azn fan mugged the guy who caught the hat, claiming to be friends with Cena.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Big important announcements before the match! Ooooohh!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

JEEEAAHHHHN CEEEEEENNNAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Bryan Danielson should come and just fuck everyone up


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

If Vince is the ref, why is Jack Doan in the ring?

EDIT - Now I understand. They're calling the refs by name again?


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

i cant look at Justin Roberts now without wanting to choke him.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fuck him up Sheamus, fuck him up! *clap clap*


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i get the feeling vince is gonna get laid out tonight...


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

fiftyonepercent said:


> Lita sucked the life out of him...


fixed.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wtf is this ?


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy Shit, they said the ref's name!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ah so he is the special enforcer, GM already fuck up.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

it's all a swerve...Cena turns heel and becomes in charge of NXT


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They are doing the in-ring introductions thing still.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

So Vinny Mac isn't actually reffing :lmao


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

ref bump coming, geez dont make it obvious will ya


----------



## derekmike2 (Aug 29, 2009)

That was a guy who grabbed Cena's shirt


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

NXT rookies to attack Vince.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Cena urks the shit outta me horribly...he's practicing boxing and he cant throw hands effectively in a wrestling match...smh

LOL @ the guy grabbing Cena's shirt from the chick behind him


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Why is Vince not in the ring being the ref?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Justin Roberts' tie is the GM.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

where the hell did vince go?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kids cheering for Cena taking his shirt off....god....


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

DANIEL BRYAN!! *clap*


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Why is Vince not in the ring being the ref?


Was thinking this myself.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

daniel bryan chants again


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at the Bryan chants


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

derekmike2 said:


> That was a guy who grabbed Cena's shirt


And?


.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

"We may never Triple H again"...cue Triple H


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Gotta love those Daniel Bryan chants


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cena chant battle again


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sheamus did an irish whip! OMG irish, get it?!...............


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

LETSSSS GO CENAAA

CENAA SUCKS


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i love the dueling chants, and the annoucers ignoring it.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wow cole can be more obvious "there is rumors we will never see HHH AAGAIN OMFGZZZ!!!!!!!!
there is 25% chance HHH is the Raw GM


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

They need to create a Lobsterhead chant.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Daniel Bryan & Cena Sucks Chants


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

isnt it about time for a Cena Heel turn?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"Let's go Cena!" "Cena's turrible!"


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mack Dolla Bill said:


> Gotta love those Daniel Bryan chants


But they need to give it up already.......


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

CENA SUCKS chants not as loud as they were last night :sad:



Chris22 said:


> But they need to give it up already.......


Nah, they need to keep it up. Sure, his release is genuine but he can be re-hired down the line and the crowd need to keep reminding WWE that they care about him


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i have a feeling the new GM is gonna be someone turrable


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

Strong Cena chants ha ha


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Kiddies = Let's go cena
Older audience = Cena SUCKS

:lmao


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks like it must be HHH


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

aint' it nice, every now and then, we get these smarky crowds, its freaking aesome


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> They need to create a Lobsterhead chant.


forget those foam figers..we need a foam lobster


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Doesn't crowd realize that they are important cast members?!?!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

"Hey Chuck, did you know Sheamus is a lobster head?"

Chuck: That's turrable!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> But they need to give it up already.......


What? ... What? ... What? (get my point?)


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

This raws been too good, no stupid comedy sketches, decent build ups, theyve gotta let us down now with the GM..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fiftyonepercent said:


> Doesn't crowd realize that they are important cast members?!?!


wrong promotion, these people actually paid to get in.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Anonymous GM, it just sounds bad.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

So he's the enforcer not ref

I seeeee


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

THE GAMEEEE as gm -___- no unless he is a heel


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Whats up with these "turrible" things?

I missed the new meme?


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Anonymous... is the GM? Holy Shit, when will they raid TNA?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Slam_It said:


> Whats up with these "turrible" things?
> 
> I missed the new meme?


Charles Barkley.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Sheamus is sweating harder than a lobster looking at a boiling pot of water.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Slam_It said:


> Whats up with these "turrible" things?
> 
> I missed the new meme?


The box that rocks is not turrable.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Paul Bearer is the new GM


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Even King acknowledges Super Cena.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and the white Darren Young is down again


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Triple H or Cole are definitely the most likely two GM possibilities.


----------



## thatturboguy (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe Sir Charles Barkley is the new GM...


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

cole just called cena "superman"


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

New GM is..................J.R/Rock/Bryan/HHH so far. Seriously. :rofl:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopefully Sheamus holdsthe title for a long while.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> Sheamus is sweating harder than a lobster looking at a boiling pot of water.


:lmao


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

omg king finally admitted it, cena is superman!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Love the chants


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Soulaxe said:


> Anonymous... is the GM? Holy Shit, when will they raid TNA?


They'd never waste their time on TNA.

WE ARE WWE. WE ARE LEGION. :hmm: imagine it.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

lahabe said:


> Paul Bearer is the new GM


Ooooh yesss!


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Hornswoggle is the GM?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Hulk Hogan/Ultimate Warrior moment right there.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

thatturboguy said:


> Maybe Sir Charles Barkley is the new GM...


Lives would end :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Soulaxe said:


> Anonymous... is the GM? Holy Shit, when will they raid TNA?


Expect Guy Faukes masks any minute now


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Epic Cena suck chants.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Mikey2690 said:


> New GM is..................J.R/Rock/Bryan/HHH so far. Seriously. :rofl:


you forgot cole lol


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> The box that rocks is not turrable.


Taco Bell commercial. Got it.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Triple H or Cole are definitely the most likely two GM possibilities.


fixed.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

i laughed at the dual cena sucks/lets go cena chants


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Lostfap said:


> They'd never waste their time on TNA.


True...


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

lol @ the crowd

Trips is gonna return and the GM will remain annonymous til at least next week


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Every single week we have a moment where Cena has super strength and King acts like he's never seen it before.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dark Raven said:


> Love the chants


You know whats making me laugh with the chants the tone, Its like Guys "Cena Sucks" Girls and kids "Lets Go Cena" :lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mikey2690 said:


> New GM is..................J.R/Rock/Bryan/HHH so far. Seriously. :rofl:


Sometimes i wonder why people even try guessing stuff, it's wrestling, anything can happen as they say!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Sheamus sweating out all of the Jameson he drank last night.


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

VINTAGE JOHN CENA


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Waits for the inevitable ref bump*


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

"Vintage... John Cena!"


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

What if Cena did that to a blind guy?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

torriesthebest said:


> lol @ the crowd
> 
> Trips is gonna return and the GM will remain annonymous til at least next week


If that happens then doesn't that mean Cena wins and gets the title back? Or is HHH gonna ruin it for Cena with the DQ?


----------



## thatturboguy (Apr 20, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Sometimes i wonder why people even try guessing stuff, it's wrestling, anything can happen as they say!


Anything can happen? If it wasn't scripted, I would agree! Haha


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

nearly overcoming the odds again cena!


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

nxt? nxt?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Bracing for swerve impact.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh crap


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

STF!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy crap!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

he better not tap


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

short reign?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Come on swerve, I wanna go to bed...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Dark Raven said:


> he better not tap


come on Sheamus is not Evan


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Where's Vince???


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Triple H or Cole are definitely the most likely two GM possibilities.


What about Matt Hardy? He spends most of his time in front of the computer screen :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

If Cena loses.. we riot.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i got it. hhh is gm but wont be revealed yet. the nxt guys said cena would be champ again...they'll give him the title to screw sheamus..cena and barrett feud...then sheamus complains and complains...and hhh is revealed as gm.. possible.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SOS's expression was hilarious right there.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

OK lets get this over with ROH is starting...


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

just remember Sheamus

Cena has to beat you... you don't have to beat him


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I will actually be a zombie in work tomorrow, i'm sooooooooooo tired!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

sheamus is like ron weasley


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Come on swerve, I wanna go to bed...


you know if you want some company..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf is he doing?


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

o snap whats he gonna do


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

can we PLEASE go home happy??????

Sheamus retains, Trips returns, Cena gets his ass handed to him


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

creative?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

nice lil throw by Sheamus there


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Falcon Kick!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Here comes the attack on Vince.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

When did this become no dq?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I've always wondered why the steps were neer disqualified?

Here they come. 
Beat up Cena and stay heel.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

They're baaaaaaack


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

oh shit


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry my ass :lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

NXT fucking up the place again!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

THEY'RE BAAACK!!!!


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

lmao king and cole already ran.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

fuck him up


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cole left again :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL Vince pointing like What the fuck is going on XD


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

NXT again, and you bet your ass HHH is returning right now..


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL. Vince is just standing there. He's going to take them all on.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HOLY SHIT, Cena just got owned lol.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Why are they still doing this? Makes no sense anymore.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Cena to bust out that table like the Incredible Hulk?


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Nexus killed Cena!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

and cool NXT has come out to ruin another ending to raw


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Boring!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Let's hear it Vince.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

wow cena going over the table was so fail, its like everytime cena takes a bump its like he goes out of his way to make it look like in a movie when an actor is playing an actor its so horrible


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Vince you sneaky lil guy you...


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

SHOCKER


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Busbrain1 said:


> lmao king and cole already ran.


lmao bunch of cowards


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> you know if you want some company..


Lol You'll have to jump on a plane then haha!


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

Mr King!


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

dont u just hate it when u try have a main event and nxt ruins it


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok great, Vince is behind them. Who didn't see that coming?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o lord here it comes.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Vince is Great!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I still don't get why they were apologizing...


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!! Vinny Mac is heading the calvary!!!!!!!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, Uncle Vince.

You silly, silly man.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*BORING*


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Vince is always the Higher Power.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Vince is behind it


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Did NXT just kill the new GM?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

nice vinnie


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wow...Vince is heel...again...

was hoping for SOMETHING NEW


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lame. This isn't an interesting story line


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

wowza


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Vince is the fucking man.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL Vince-1, Everybody Else-0


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

*applauds*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HE'S ABOUT TO ASK WHERE BRYAN IS!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Uh Oh


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

"Kiss Him Already" LMFAO


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh shit! Vince gonna get fucked up!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh shit...........


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

will we get the gulp?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

VINCE IS GONNA GET GANGRAPED!!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Vince isn't behind it! SWERVE!!!!!!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Why Vince Why?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

whats this?

Mutiny?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> Here comes the attack on Vince.


Solid prediction, if I must say so myself.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

They're angry!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

IT WAS VINCE ALL ALONG!!!! (Partially)


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

DO IT ...GOTS!!!!

EDIT: I got censored


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

please lord dont announce daniel bryan as gm.

and someone in the crowd yelled "just kiss him already"


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

My head is actually dropping i'm soooo tired, hurry da fuck up Vince and say what you gotta say!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

That close-up of Sheffield was funny as hell.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

guess whos gonna get jumped WHO DIDN'T SEE THAT COMING!


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

saw it coming


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

ROFL BYE BYE VINCE!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YES Daniel Bryan! *clap*


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

This is awesome!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

lol they are all gonna get fired if the do this


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Say good night, Vinnie Mac!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Nevermind.
Uh Oh Vince!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

get the tie!!!!!!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

the swerve got swerved?!?!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

OH SHIT!! TO VINCE!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I just came. Again.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Trope Subverted!


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a feeling this isn't Vince's first gangbang.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I hope Cole's behind this for real since Vince is about to get beat down.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, they are cheering NXT


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

will94 said:


> Vince isn't behind it! SWERVE!!!!!!


totally fooled me there


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Is HHH


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so...what..Shane is the new GM


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

The NXT stable looks sweet until they show Darren Young.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The plot thickens!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that's what's up...keep it gangsta NXT


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Vince getting his ass kicked!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Holy Shit! Maaark


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

oh snap. ok didnt see that coming


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Vince got me again.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Whose the black guy with the mouth cover? He's badass.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And they can't get fired cause Vince game the new GM ultimate power!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Damn, where's the RAW roster when you need them?

Edit: I mean seriously, these beatdowns are getting old...FAST!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Someone's getting released after this.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

vince can still take some bumps


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Anybody see how illogical this booking is? They finally get jobs and then attack Vince.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

FUCK YEAH, Vince got swerved. Twice :lmao


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

HOLY FUCK THIS IS A 64 YEAR OLD MAN


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Again creative fooled us... 4/4 tonight


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Vince is the best ever. He just took a crushing clothesline.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

total badass


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Whoa no help forthe CEO?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

did someone in the crowd just say he's 60 yrs old...gtfo please


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

*yawn* this is some quality stuff! /rollseyes


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahhh like somebody else said in a post right after the first NXT attack, these guys aren't faces, they're not heels, they're HUNGRY!


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

vince sure can take a bump


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

He took a 450?! Shittttt


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Major respect to Vince for taking such a beating.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

mad props to vince for taking those bumps


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow! Barrett didn't hold back! He slammed Vince hard!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Barrett's Finisher To Vince!! OUCH!!

450 oh my god Gabriel


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

That 450 is so cool.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

NXT CHANT!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Vince is the fucking man. Wow.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. And I thought Gabriel looked nervous hittin that splash on Cena a few weeks ago.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

NXT chants!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Justin Gabriel was probably thinking "dont fuck this up or you're out of a job"


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

nxt chants


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NXT chants, loud and clear. Haha.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

nxt chants..cool


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lovin the NXT chants. :lmao


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

hmm obviously the new gm double crossed vince


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

The crowd is chanting "NXT"


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

and RAW ends with a huge NXT chant

love it


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Loved it. Best raw in a long time


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Fuck Darren Young.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, Vince took some bumps lol.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

NXT chants now? Who's face and who's heel?

This is exciting television, folks!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Who was the limo?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

pretty stupid if you ask me, way to obvious.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Vince is dead!!!!! Damn, those are some hard bumps for a 60+ year old man to be taking, even though he's in great shape.

Pro wrestling, only industry where you can kick your boss' ass and not get fired. Well, maybe everyone but Sheffield, that guy might have killed Vince with that clothesline lol.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Who's the random dude?


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Stu! Stu! Stu!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Camera man just broke kayfabe, OH SHI-


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

WTF WHAT WAS THAT ABOUT THE LIMO


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh shit he's hurt for real! ... jk


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Trying to make it real as possible huh...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Vince has still got it! Props to him for taking all that! He's a trooper!


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow! Look at Vince putting on a show for those politicians.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

no matter what they do their ratings are never going up again even if they bring up the rock


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Props to Vinnie Mac. Still taking bumps like a pro.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Vince loves getting killed in June doesn't he?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That cameraman yelling at the end is the GM!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! NXT attack someone at the end of a show. I don't think I've ever seen that before! This is revolutionary!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

iMac said:


> Wow. And I thought Gabriel looked nervous hittin that splash on Cena a few weeks ago.





Breaking News: Justin Gabriel future endeavored for looking like a pussy.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

What was the limo then ? Just meant to be the rookies?


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I can't be the only one that thinks Tarver looks just like Viscera with that mohawk and ugly mug.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

it's not every day in which you get to attack your boss...


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Tbh I didn't expect that at all 

Nice show all round! Look forward to next week


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

WWE has come to terms on the release of NXT first season rookie Skip Sheffield as of today June 21, 2010. We wish Skip Sheffield the best in all future endeavors.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Anybody see how illogical this booking is? They finally get jobs and then attack Vince.


It isn't, the new gm hired them not vince. Most likely the GM is working with the NTX guys.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

fuck my tv just lost satellite. What happend? Last thing i saw was VInce saying the GM will say something next week. what happend after that


----------



## Global Dominotion (Feb 19, 2010)

Stu chants end the show, amazing


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

So, who's getting released after this?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

kanechampion said:


> no matter what they do their ratings are never going up again even if they bring up the rock


Who the hell thinks of ratings when an angle like that just happened?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

RAW was really good. NXT angle just stepped it up. Lol @ people bitching about it mid-way through. Love the Daniel Bryan chants. NXT! NXT! NXT!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

iMac said:


> Wow. And I thought Gabriel looked nervous hittin that splash on Cena a few weeks ago.


I know. That is one spot I would *not* want to fuck up.

I notice once again that Botchtunga was shoved to the background :lmao


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Great RAW from start to finish. No guest host, no child-oriented shit...very solid.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

People chanting NXT :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Swag said:


> fuck my tv just lost satellite. What happend? Last thing i saw was VInce saying the GM will say something next week. what happend after that


he was killed by the rookies


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Show was pretty horrible. But the NXT parts were pretty cool.

EDIT: and lmao at the "NXT" chants!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

good raw, can't wait for nxt week


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Swag said:


> fuck my tv just lost satellite. What happend? Last thing i saw was VInce saying the GM will say something next week. what happend after that


Vince got his ass beat repeatedly.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

they suck anyway. samething every week


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Stevencc said:


> Wow! NXT attack someone at the end of a show. I don't think I've ever seen that before! This is revolutionary!


Exactly, ugh. Same repetitive way of doing it also... clothesline, Barrett's finisher, Gabriel's finisher...

I'm bored.

Still, that was a decent Raw. I just wanted to find out more GM stuff at the end of the show, not just another predictable Nxt attack.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow vince must have told all the rookies to not hold back at all, major props to vince for taking the bumps especially the 450 splash, that must have hurt like a bitch especially at his age,


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

That Stu guy is OVER AS FUCK.

Give Stu a main event push, STAT.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Everyone in the stream was sending "Stu!!!!" messages. LOL it was priceless


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Muta said:


> Fuck Darren Young.


How dare you say such a thing about such a talented athlete.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

So much for Raw being tame. Solid show from start to finish. Before things are said and done, NXT is going to run out of people to attack.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

great Raw! Guess they are gonna drag out finding who the GM is.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Vince being the leader of this group would've made it much better...this is now garbage...once they become singles competitors none of them will be over as expected and they'll all be back to rookie status


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That was a pretty shitty show for the most part. The Daniel Bryan chants and Miz's music getting no reaction were the highlights.


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

Makes a lot of sense if Daniel Bryan is the GM..


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Swag said:


> fuck my tv just lost satellite. What happend? Last thing i saw was VInce saying the GM will say something next week. what happend after that


The NXT guys started to look angrily at Vince, who got scared, then they all laughed. Vince said they got them, and that it would've been bad for them, especially Barrett's kisser. The NXT guys got angry again, circled him, and beat him down then left. The cameraman in the ring laid the camera down and started screaming to the stagehands for help as the show went off the air.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish it was next Monday already.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The Enforcer said:


> I can't be the only one that thinks Tarver looks just like Viscera with that mohawk and ugly mug.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Stevencc said:


> Wow! NXT attack someone at the end of a show. I don't think I've ever seen that before! This is revolutionary!


some people are never pleased..


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

torriesthebest said:


> Vince being the leader of this group would've made it much better...this is now garbage...once they become singles competitors none of them will be over as expected and they'll all be back to rookie status


most of them gonna be released


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Jericho Addict said:


> Makes a lot of sense if Daniel Bryan is the GM..


Feels strange to think, especially with the chants. Would be awesome if it was him.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> It isn't, the new gm hired them not vince. Most likely the GM is working with the NTX guys.


No, they bitch and complain about wanting jobs then the new GM finally gives them jobs then they attack Vince, who owns the fucking company. Makes no sense.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I DID IT FOR DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Billy Kidman said:


>


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> Vince is dead!!!!!


Vince is immortal. He blew himself up in a limo to see "how much you cared" and had parts of the set collapse on his head with no lasting effects.

That said, those bumps he took tonight were sick.. credit to the guy.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Crowd was dead for the first 2 hours though. It felt like ECW all over again


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Stevencc said:


> Wow! NXT attack someone at the end of a show. I don't think I've ever seen that before! This is revolutionary!


STFU. Everybody always complains about no new stars being made and you act like a complete dick and complain about NXT dominating everyone and being the main focus of the flagship show right now. So just shut the fuck up if you're just going to piss and moan all the God damn time.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

gay, why attack your boss? they should all be fired kayfabe by next week.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I am actually interested to see where they are going with this. The one thing you can say about WWE is when they do an angle well they aren't afraid of the slow build. They do drop the ball at times, but when they do it right it can be pretty awesome. 

I can't believe Vince is still taking those bumps. The man is insane.


----------



## thatturboguy (Apr 20, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


>


Wondershowzen?!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

el dandy said:


> That Stu guy is OVER AS FUCK.
> 
> Give Stu a main event push, STAT.


http://voteSTUforRAWgm.com


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

breaksilence said:


> People chanting NXT :lmao



the DB chants were epic.... nxt chants not so much, nxtS1 needs a new name... theyde seem more bad ass if there wasnt a nxtS2 group of guys doing the exact same thing

the way they seem to take orders from barrett in a true supergroup fashion these guys can do NWO numbers and all they need is a group name change

and daniel bryan


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

You know, people are right. Wrestlers should never attack their bosses. No great storylines will ever involve something so illogical.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, that was pretty smart of them having to attack Vince. It was getting pretty predictable when Vince was named as the special guest ref or enforcer. Before this, I was starting to doubt that NXT storyline was going to go anywhere. I'm still doubting this, but well, let's see if this will lead to anywhere that's good...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ww4ever said:


> the DB chants were epic.... nxt chants not so much, nxtS1 needs a new name... theyde seem more bad ass if there wasnt a nxtS2 group of guys doing the exact same thing
> 
> the way they seem to take orders from barrett in a true supergroup fashion these guys can do NWO numbers and all they need is a group name change
> 
> and daniel bryan


they said NEXUS


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

ww4ever said:


> the DB chants were epic.... nxt chants not so much, nxtS1 needs a new name... theyde seem more bad ass if there wasnt a nxtS2 group of guys doing the exact same thing
> 
> the way they seem to take orders from barrett in a true supergroup fashion these guys can do NWO numbers and all they need is a group name change
> 
> and daniel bryan


Isn't their name Nexus now?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Vince got his ass beat repeatedly.





will94 said:


> The NXT guys started to look angrily at Vince, who got scared, then they all laughed. Vince said they got them, and that it would've been bad for them, especially Barrett's kisser. The NXT guys got angry again, circled him, and beat him down then left. The cameraman in the ring laid the camera down and started screaming to the stagehands for help as the show went off the air.


thanks. repped


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> You know, people are right. Wrestlers should never attack their bosses. No great storylines will ever involve something so illogical.


its played out. The only way this can be interesting is if Triple H or someone else is behind it. If the NXT guys are supposed to be doing this on their own then its stupid as fuck writing.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

However, the show was completely pointless tonight. Absolutely nothing new happened except McMahon becoming the (ex)leader of NXT1


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

who the hell was in the limo?


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

RKO1988 said:


> gay, why attack your boss? they should all be fired kayfabe by next week.


Yeah! A wrestler attacking their boss is despicable. No other organization has ever done that. 

Except WWF.
And WCW.
And ECW.
And TNA.
And hell, if you count them WWE Raw and WWE Smackdown!
WWECW never had their boss attacked, except for those times Paul Heyman was.

But only those. No others.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, good night everybody. in norway it's 05.17 in the morning, and I have to get up in 2 hours getting my kids to kindergarden and school. Shouldn't have stayed up to watch the whole show, but glad I did.

God natt allesammen


----------



## icehouse (May 4, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> You know, people are right. Wrestlers should never attack their bosses. No great storylines will ever involve something so illogical.


Love the sarcasm lol


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> Isn't their name Nexus now?



is it? sorry yall... what the hell is a nexus? 

ill just google it


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jericho Addict said:


> Makes a lot of sense if Daniel Bryan is the GM..


Upcoming Events he has no time to be the GM of RAW

http://bryandanielson.tv./


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

RKO1988 said:


> its played out. The only way this can be interesting is if Triple H or someone else is behind it. If the NXT guys are supposed to be doing this on their own then its stupid as fuck writing.


Yeah, Triple H has never been behind diabolical plots in storyline before! With such a fresh voice such as yours around, innovation is plenty.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

why said:


> who the hell was in the limo?


The Blue Meanie...
Do what you feel like with that info


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

and some idiots here were saying they ruined the angle when they all apologized, hello! this attack could be seen like miles away, no way they weren't going to end the show with some nxt attack again,


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I must have missed something, but how do we know the camera man's name?


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

Hopefully this ends up similar to the Invasion storyline, but done so much better.. with the 'company under threat' and babyfaces and heels having to unite against NXT. Would be a great way to turn Chris Jericho face, with a babyface team of say Orton, Cena and the Hart Dynasty needing the 'old Chris Jericho' back in a similar way to Austin in the Invasion storyline..


----------



## devildawg312 (Sep 14, 2004)

I was thinking at the end when they were all circling Vince that the GM was going to send another email that this time said, GET HIM. Then they all attack. That would have been epic! But this was good too.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe some of you are already BORED with this. Some of you are already showing signs of having a failure of a marriage if you get bored that easily and quickly.

Speaking storyline wise, They're obviously attacking Vince despite being the full blown boss, because it will get people talking. They've already said they only care about themselves only. And they know Mr. McMahon isn't simply going to fire them, he's going to retaliate instead and that's exactly that the NXT guys want. It's so obvious.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

The Striker said:


> I must have missed something, but how do we know the camera man's name?


We don't. The cameraman was yelling for Stu as the show was ending and then a Stu chant started!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Really, who was in the limo? The new GM? Why would anyone arrive with less than an hour left of the show and then not show themself? I'm so lost on that.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

you people will never be happy! tonight was the best episode of raw in ages u got Bourne, nxt and the miz getting pushed. Orton edge feud continues. new wwe champion what more do u want?


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

SpeedStick said:


> Upcoming Events he has to time to be the GM of RAW
> 
> http://bryandanielson.tv./


Fair point, but doesn't mean he can't be the RAW GM. The RAW GM is remaining anonymous for the time being.. perhaps till Bryan is available to resign with the company?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Shivaki said:


> Really, who was in the limo? The new GM? Why would anyone arrive with less than an hour left of the show and then not show themself? I'm so lost on that.


Stu?!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ww4ever said:


> the DB chants were epic.... nxt chants not so much, nxtS1 needs a new name... theyde seem more bad ass if there wasnt a nxtS2 group of guys doing the exact same thing
> 
> the way they seem to take orders from barrett in a true supergroup fashion these guys can do NWO numbers and all they need is a group name change
> 
> and daniel bryan


i thought wade called the group "Nexxus"


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

el dandy said:


> Stu?!


Lol!
This Stu thing is amazing.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

siavash said:


> We don't. The cameraman was yelling for Stu as the show was ending and then a Stu chant started!


Oh ok, thanks!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Last week Bryan Danielson was the limo driver, this week he's the Raw GM. Hilarious.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

siavash said:


> Crowd was dead for the first 2 hours though. It felt like ECW all over again


Your stream must have had bad audio.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Who was in the limo?


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

breaksilence said:


> Wow, I can't believe some of you are already BORED with this. Some of you are already showing signs of having a failure of a marriage if you get bored that easily and quickly.
> 
> Speaking storyline wise, They're obviously attacking Vince despite being the full blown boss, because it will get people talking. They've already said they only care about themselves only. And they know Mr. McMahon isn't simply going to fire them, he's going to retaliate instead and that's exactly that the NXT guys want. It's so obvious.


Or because they hate WWE management, and who represents that more than Vince?


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

i think i just had a change of heart that fast...i'll like NXT if they do an NWO type thing...they need to stay again the whole company tho...i dont think a GM should with them unless its Daniel Bryan which wouldn't make sense to me...but i'd like to see it as long as it doesnt ruin the show completely


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> Last week Bryan Danielson was the limo driver, this week he's the Raw GM. Hilarious.


Who says he wasn't the limo drivers tonight also :0


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Swag said:


> some people are never pleased..


although i've been enjoying this, it is getting kinda boring and predictable

you are pretty much expecting it to happen now

they need to come up with some new ways for them to make an "impact"


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

sickofcena said:


> you people will never be happy! tonight was the best episode of raw in ages u got Bourne, nxt and the miz getting pushed. Orton edge feud continues. new wwe champion what more do u want?


exactly. i'm certainly satisfied


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

the stu thing is like tna audience funny

STU!!

we must find Stu and lobby for him to be the next champ... we already know hes vinces go to guy


----------



## DonnyMic (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice ending. This "NXT" storyline is pretty good so far.


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

devildawg312 said:


> I was thinking at the end when they were all circling Vince that the GM was going to send another email that this time said, GET HIM. Then they all attack. That would have been epic! But this was good too.


How would that have worked? Cole comes out from hiding to announce the email just to get a beating (assuming he isn't the new GM)?


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

RKO1988 said:


> gay, why attack your boss? they should all be fired kayfabe by next week.


The NXT guys let Vince think they are doing his bidding. The GM is aligned with them. The GM gets ABSOLUTE power. The NXT guys get there contracts, no longer need Vince. He cant fire them im guessing..


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow people already bored of the Nxt angles bc is "predictable".
Sometimes the predictable booking is the right booking and thats fine.
Plus they just swerve the swerve.


----------



## hmniphoto (Jan 30, 2009)

agreed and i thought the Shaemus not wanting the championship thing was pretty funny at the beginning


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

cavs25 said:


> Wow people already bored of the Nxt angles bc is "predictable".
> Sometimes the predictable booking is the right booking and thats fine.
> Plus they just swerve the swerve.




If Daniel Bryan was standing there in his oversized red underwear, it would probably be proclaimed the greatest storyline ever.


----------



## daisy22 (Jun 14, 2010)

yawn really nxt in the mainevent again, this is beyond repeative
they ruined natayla's debut match as a face on raw
ruined a great mainevent AGAIN.

Only good thing on raw was the start of a miz vs orton feud and jericho vs evan


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

siavash said:


> Who says he wasn't the limo drivers tonight also :0


Might as well be.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> Wow people already bored of the Nxt angles bc is "predictable".
> Sometimes the predictable booking is the right booking and thats fine.
> Plus they just swerve the swerve.


I'm bored of it because these guys are all garbage. I didn't like them on nxt and I still don't like them now.


----------



## RattleSnake22 (Jun 27, 2009)

I actually did not find it that predictable. 

I thought the surprise ending would be the new GM rather than Nexus attacking Vince... I actually thought Vince was going to be with Nexus.

I guess you can say it was predictable when all of Nexus was looking at Vince angrily that they were going to attack him but that didn't ruin the moment for me just because I knew it was about to happen.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

dont u hate it when u have a main event and nxt come and ruin it.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

devildawg312 said:


> I was thinking at the end when they were all circling Vince that the GM was going to send another email that this time said, GET HIM. Then they all attack. That would have been epic! But this was good too.


Unfortunately no one would've been there to read it. Still though, that does sound good. 
*beep*
Michael Cole:....GET HIM.

And thus Cole is revealed as the mastermind or he could just read it and be scared. Either one works. 

Gotta say though, I was downright scared the angle was killed dead with the apology. Its good to be wrong in this case. And what's crazier, we still don't know what the agenda is. They have contracts so what do they want now? What's even better, Cena looked on the verge of losing the match when NXT7 showed up. Its good to see that they're already making Sheamus look like a real champion this time around. Oh, and that Ted promo was the best he'll ever have.
"What are you gonna do for protection?"
"Go to the drug store."


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

This feels eerily like WCW and nWo and how they always dominate the booking. I think we are headed that way. I pray that the writers know what they are doing


----------



## hmniphoto (Jan 30, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> If Daniel Bryan was standing there in his oversized red underwear, it would probably be proclaimed the greatest storyline ever.



i love you


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

hmniphoto said:


> i love you





Awwww.


----------



## RattleSnake22 (Jun 27, 2009)

Also, maybe Nexus was allowed to attack Vince because the new GM convinced him to give them guaranteed contracts.

After all, Vince thought at first to use Nexus as his crew for ever he wishes them to do for him. 

Let it play out before being so negative about an angle that has been entertaining so far.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

Decent RAW but Ted saved it for me


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

One quick thing, is Maryse's campaign for the Diva's/Women's title over? I hope not because she was a decent wrestler and a hot diva. Anyways, DiBiase is a lucky man; he goes to pharmacies


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

Can someone explain the reason for the limo?


----------



## Distortion (Jun 17, 2010)

This was the dumbest most confusing RAW ever. Now I know why I quit watching RAW!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Distortion said:


> This was the dumbest most confusing RAW ever. Now I know why I quit watching RAW!





Boy, you sure did a great job of quitting huh?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Just had a thought. Y'know when DiBiase refused the match with Morrison... could this lead to a Morrison/Ted feud? And since Ted has Maryse with him, Morrison will need a Diva of his own... cue Melina's return possibly?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Distortion said:


> This was the dumbest most confusing RAW ever. Now I know why I quit watching RAW!


Then why did you watch it?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

jasonviyavong said:


> Can someone explain the reason for the limo?


Probably creating speculation over the new GM.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

yoseftigger 501 - 1000yoseftigger 501 - 1000yoseftigger 501 - 1000yoseftigger 501 - 1000yoseftigger 501 - 1000yoseftigger 501 - 1000

Default Re: Rate Raw 21 June 2010
10/10
Best Raw of the year

Almost no filler, except Primo/Khali

Pro
Opening segment
Faux Sheamus's face turn
Great Bourne/Jericho match
Jericho wins
Faux Jericho's face turn
Maryse/Teddy
Good diva match
Fake NXT apology
Miz/Orton/Edge
Good long main event
NXT beatdown

Con
Eve/Fox/Primo/Khali
Morrison/Ryder


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

This angle should be picking up a little bit quicker now. Its dragging but I'm a patient person. Smart move to milk it as long as possible.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Distortion said:


> This was the dumbest most confusing RAW ever. Now I know why I quit watching RAW!


There's always gotta be one post like this every week. We've met our quota!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> If Daniel Bryan was standing there in his oversized red underwear, it would probably be proclaimed the greatest storyline ever.


Yes. Yes, it would. 

I would say that I do not dislike the storyline or it's bad or anything. It's just my excitement for this storyline is diminshing each passing week. Whether it has to do with Danielson or not remains to be seen.


----------



## Distortion (Jun 17, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Boy, you sure did a great job of quitting huh?


I watched because I was at a friends house visiting, and this mess is what he had on! I can't just tell him to change the channel. It was just terrible!


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Probably creating speculation over the new GM.


Then wouldnt the GM just show up? But IDK if Vince put that in on purpose to get us waiting and waiting til the GM showed up but never did then he did a great job on that


----------



## Distortion (Jun 17, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Yes. Yes, it would.
> 
> I would say that I do not dislike the storyline or it's bad or anything. It's just my excitement for this storyline is diminshing each passing week. Whether it has to do with Danielson or not remains to be seen.


GOD YOU PEOPLE ARE SLOW!!!! ITS NOT DANIELSON; IT'S COLE!


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Once again I enjoyed raw tonight. From top to bottom except morrison match primo match but everything else was spot on. 

It will keep us interested in who is the new GM and obviously they are leading the NXT.
I love the miz finally getting a rub and going against a top guy. 
Love the Anoymous gm. Will definitely keep most of this board very intrigued for a while and who it is. 
Cena getting beat again.
Jericho going over and going back to his old winning ways. 

so many things occured tonight that was newsworthy


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Probably creating speculation over the new GM.





Don't need limos anymore, GMs have the power of the Interwebs.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I wonder who sheamus will face at MITB? Cena got his rematch, Orton's feud with edge doesn't look to be over yet, hhh isn't supposed to comeback until summerslam and he won't face a heel most likley.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Distortion said:


> GOD YOU PEOPLE ARE SLOW!!!! ITS NOT DANIELSON; IT'S COLE!


What? 

No, I meant my interest in the storyline has to do with Danielson or not remains to be seen.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I like how tonight Raw took a page out of the TNA playbook...and that is..confuse our fans


----------



## MadCabbit (Jun 1, 2010)

tuwind said:


> Who was in the limo?


Ralphus.


----------



## LegendaryBazinga (Jun 17, 2010)

This was one of my favorite RAWs of the year. Just an awesome show all around.

- Anonymous GM is an excellent idea. It adds some mystery and intrigue to the show. I'm glad they didn't reveal who it was tonight. I want to see a slow build to this angle with a reveal in a month or so. I think that would be really cool and anyone who knows me knows that I dig suspense.

- Another great match between Jericho and Bourne. Had me on the edge of my seat.

- Natalya wrestling again was a treat for me. After seeing her wrestle at the PPV last night, I've become very interested in seeing her wrestle more and potentially make a run at the Divas Title. This match, although cut short, once again proved why Natalya and Tamina should be the head of the Divas division.

- NXT group finally getting some music. Feels much more awesome to me now.

- Ted DiBiase with Maryse as his valet. I think that pairing works very well and I'm just glad that Virgil isn't gone now. We'll have to wait and see if it sticks, but for now, I'm really looking forward to the two of them together. Should be a nice little heel tandem.

- Morrison vs. Ryder match was pretty good.

- Great Khali/Eve vs. Primo/Alicia Fox wasn't a great match, of course, but it was nice to see Primo and it's nice to see him have a bit more of a character than he's had before. I enjoyed seeing him get a win on Superstars last week and it was nice to see him get a spot on RAW this week. Nothing to complain about there.

- Miz/Orton promo was fun while it lasted. Looking forward to seeing where Edge/Orton goes from here.

- Main event was good, but the important part was the very end and to me, it delivered. This angle lost a bit of steam, in my opinion, but regained it tonight - especially with this segment. I was excited at the end of the show and I can't wait to see what happens next week.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> I like how tonight Raw took a page out of the TNA playbook...and that is..confuse our fans


True. Difference is we'll probably get explanations for everything down the road on Raw.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

I have to agree that the GM is somewhat aligned with the group, didn't he/she say there would be a surprise and Vince said not to pull something on him? Something like that.


----------



## wwe321 (Sep 22, 2005)

Sheamus/Vince/Cena segment
Anonymous GM.....
Great match between Bourne/Jericho
Teddy/Maryse alliance
Usos/Hart Dynasty continuation
NXT w/ bullshit apologies
Miz/Orton/Edge segment
Good match between Sheamus/Cena
Vince gets destroyed


I don't know, I thought they did a good job with the show tonight.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

June just isn't a good time of year for Vince McMahon.


----------



## Distortion (Jun 17, 2010)

What is the reason for NXT if they are just going to sign everyone in the first place? As I told my friend. This NXT is just a way for WWE to lock as much talent as they can, so they can't go to the competition....Yes TNA is competition! If you think that Vince don't care what TNA does; you are dumb!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Distortion said:


> What is the reason for NXT if they are just going to sign everyone in the first place? As I told my friend. This NXT is just a way for WWE to lock as much talent as they can, so they can't go to the competition....Yes TNA is competition! If you think that Vince don't care what TNA does; you are dumb!


every body already has contracts fpalm 
fcw rings a bell to you?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

This NXT invasion shit is getting very old, very fast. How many matches is that now we've not been able to see the out-come of because of these neanderthals bounding in? Sheamus was about to win then, they should of let him before he legged it at least. What's the point in the guys tryin to apolgise if they pull the same shit an hour later, christ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Distortion said:


> What is the reason for NXT if they are just going to sign everyone in the first place? As I told my friend. This NXT is just a way for WWE to lock as much talent as they can, so they can't go to the competition....Yes TNA is competition! If you think that Vince don't care what TNA does; you are dumb!


Yeah, Vince is really feeling the heat from those 0.9 ratings.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Distortion said:


> What is the reason for NXT if they are just going to sign everyone in the first place? As I told my friend. This NXT is just a way for WWE to lock as much talent as they can, so they can't go to the competition....Yes TNA is competition! If you think that Vince don't care what TNA does; you are dumb!


Oh yeah Vince really cares and fears TNA. That's exactly why TNA got run out of Monday nights in just a couple months there right?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

0.9 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFf




GET 

ME

BISCHOFF


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Ted made me laugh my ass off, that was an awesome line.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Distortion said:


> What is the reason for NXT if they are just going to sign everyone in the first place? As I told my friend. This NXT is just a way for WWE to lock as much talent as they can, so they can't go to the competition....Yes TNA is competition! If you think that Vince don't care what TNA does; you are dumb!


It's a different way of introducing them to the audience you dolt...and I thought the TNA thing was cleared up long ago...when they moved to Monday and got the shit kicked out of them. Repeatedly.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Distortion said:


> What is the reason for NXT if they are just going to sign everyone in the first place? As I told my friend. This NXT is just a way for WWE to lock as much talent as they can, so they can't go to the competition....Yes TNA is competition! If you think that Vince don't care what TNA does; you are dumb!


Pushing younger talent. e.g. Bourne, Kofi, etc.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Distortion said:


> What is the reason for NXT if they are just going to sign everyone in the first place? As I told my friend. This NXT is just a way for WWE to lock as much talent as they can, so they can't go to the competition....Yes TNA is competition! If you think that Vince don't care what TNA does; you are dumb!


The NXT rules never made any sense, and seemed like they changed during every show. Only one of them has a title shot so that can be the reason for NXT.

Anyways I think the entire thing is just some summer filler. Once it's over probably half these guys will be fired, or become midcard jobbers.

It reminds me of the awful spirit squad group. Everyone could tell they would get nowhere as single stars and soon as it ended they were all pretty much released except dolphy.


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

Ok, I missed something, who's stu <_<?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

llamadux said:


> Anyways I think the entire thing is just some summer filler. Once it's over probably half these guys will be fired, or become midcard jobbers.


When Vince gets involved, that's highly unlikely.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> When Vince gets involved, that's highly unlikely.


As llamadux pointed out - spirit squad anyone?
Tits on a bull that lot.
Apart from Dolphy (Nicky) the only one that acheived anything of note was Kenny. He got bitch slapped unconscious by Orton back in his roid days.
As for the NXT'ers, Barrett is ok, so's Tarver and the rest probably won't make it too far.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone else notice how the Harts didn't have their belts tonight?


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Don't compare NXT to Spirit Squad. NXT has left more impression and is way more credible than a bunch of male cheerleaders any day of the week.

NXT is the hottest thing on Raw, how can you possibly bitch about them?


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

llamadux said:


> The NXT rules never made any sense, and seemed like they changed during every show. Only one of them has a title shot so that can be the reason for NXT.
> 
> Anyways I think the entire thing is just some summer filler. Once it's over probably half these guys will be fired, or become midcard jobbers.
> 
> It reminds me of the awful spirit squad group. Everyone could tell they would get nowhere as single stars and soon as it ended they were all pretty much released except dolphy.


Are you serious? nobody gave a shit about The Spirit Squad and they were never pushed like NXT is being pushed.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

JPopStarKami said:


> Don't compare NXT to Spirit Squad. NXT has left more impression and is way more credible than a bunch of male cheerleaders any day of the week.
> 
> *NXT is the hottest thing on Raw, how can you possibly bitch about them?*


Because only two of them are any good. That's how.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

jjapples said:


> Because only two of them are any good. That's how.


lol exactly. NXT show already exposed how bad they are. Now people are suppose to ignore that and care that they are on Raw.
Just wait until they stop attacking in groups and are exposed again for how bad they are once they're on their own.

It already happened once tonight when they were all taking turns on the mic.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

If the new GM is worth the hype, I'll start watching RAW again. Until then, I'm not wasting 2 hours of my evening.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Im really intrigued to see who this new ref is.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

llamadux said:


> lol exactly. NXT show already exposed how bad they are. Now people are suppose to ignore that and care that they are on Raw.
> Just wait until they stop attacking in groups and are exposed again for how bad they are once they're on their own.
> 
> It already happened once tonight when they were all taking turns on the mic.


How about they don't do that until the NXT thing is over. After that the turn talent can rise to the top and the ones that can't will disappear. I don't think all 7 of them are going to be stars just because of this angle. Let's face it though, this angle has gotten all (at least most) of us excited to watch RAW again. Can't you just enjoy it while it last? 

BTW, how many times do you think the crowd is going to chant for Daniel Bryan while Vince is on there before he hires him back? lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

On a side note, I like how Young mentioned that everyone called him the Black Cena.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

jjapples said:


> Because only two of them are any good. That's how.


All of them are talented except for Otunga. He's the only one who doesn't belong.

What really intrigued me tonight is the booking. Usually, in an interference situation, the match will be left looking like the face was going to win. This time, they left it looking like Sheamus was going to defeat Cena. Very interesting direction they're taking, and I like it a lot.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm not the only one who thinks JBL is the new GM?


----------



## Distortion (Jun 17, 2010)

WHAT?!? JBL?!? Where in the hell did you pull that one from?!? Its not JBL; it's Micheal Cole!


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Distortion said:


> WHAT?!? JBL?!? Where in the hell did you pull that one from?!? Its not JBL; it's Micheal Cole!


Yeah because Michael Cole would pick up his phone while he's on commentary.:no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM12Punk said:


> I'm not the only one who thinks JBL is the new GM?


I'd love to think so but WWE has conditioned me to not raise my expectations that high.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Very solid RAW.

NXT angle keeps getting better and better, but too bad Dragon's not there. He would make it that much more epic.

Oh well, at least I get to see him face Eddie Kingston this Saturday!


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

We get the first interesting storyline in a long time for RAW, and people are still complaining? I'm just convinced that the IWC are never happy with anything and love to complain for the hell of it. 

The show was good to me, alot of highlights during the show, every enjoyable. 

*Highlights:*
The Annonymous GM
Another great Jericho/Bourne match
Nattie vs Taminia
Orton/Miz/Edge Promo
The Main Event
The Crowd once again chanting Daniel Bryan with Vince out there.
NXT attacking Vince


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

beating up your own boss by the nxt guys *shakes head*


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Pretty solid Raw tonight. I find myself fast forwarding less through alot of the segments. A few months ago, I would probably fast forward through 70% of the show. But tonight, I only skipped the Khali tag match. Yuck. But I marked the fuck out when Nattie said she was gonna be in a singles match. Hopefully this won't have to suffice for the next year for the few Nattie marks like myself. NXT was a hell of a lot better than last night. Otunga still sucks at everything, but everyone else that I didn't really care for during the show, which include Slater, Sheffield and Gabriel, has grown on me. And Sheamus actually had me thinking he was gonna give that title up. I personally think he'd work very well as a face. He got some pops for that. Don't know what to think of the GM thing, it probably won't live up to the hype, IMO.

But the main thing that helped this show was no fucking guest host. Hasn't Vince noticed that the shows are better without these fucking celebrities? Hopefully we'll see less and less of them.

And the Daniel Bryan chants continue. People remember him and want him back. Take notice, Vince.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

DANIELSON IS THE GM

probably not but I'd mark. JBL would be good too.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Danielson is not the GM. He is back on the independents.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

NoLeafCloverRKO said:


> Anyone else notice how the Harts didn't have their belts tonight?


Yeah, noticed this too. I made a joke when Matthews opened his mouth and said "Where are your belts?" instead of the NXT question. Kinda weird.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Vince took a fucking 450. You see the look of fear in Gabriel's eyes? He knew if he messed up in any way everything would be done for. He had to hit the 450 of his life and he did. I love Wade's sack of potato's throw slam. It just suits him so well.

I want to give McMahon the benefit of the doubt. He realized that if he was the mastermind the angle wouldn't work.. so I'd hope that he would also realize that revisiting another McMahon Family Power Struggle wouldn't work either.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Well, Raw was actually pretty good for a change.

I seriously thought Jericho was losing tonight, his eyes seemed to give off that feel.

The NXT angel at the end, once again pure awesome. For Vince to take the bumps he did. And my god you could tell Gabriel was scared to cock it up.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

A lot more happened at the end, Cena got up and the NXT guys came back and did him in. Then Bourne came out, then R-truth, then Mark Henry, then Randy Orton with the whole locker room and they cleaned house. 

There's a youtube video of it in another thread.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Raw was really good last night and if vince is smart then the guest host has to come to an end. The fans chanting NXT was great, and for all of the people complaining about nxt that signifies the iwc perfectly.*


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

So who was in that limo they showed briefly? That was pretty weird.

OK raw, but there are too many invasions. Try something else.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Good show I thought.

Sheamus is growing into his own, Jericho/Bourne again did better than anything else, The introduction of Nexus was great, even if it meant no Tamina/Nattie. Barrett really is a special thing for the future. He's played his role to perfection and in years to come, will be a serious star.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

This just doesn't make sense anymore. The same thing has also happened for the past three weeks, you'd think security or some of the other wrestlers would come out.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

English Dragon said:


> This just doesn't make sense anymore. The same thing has also happened for the past three weeks, you'd think security or some of the other wrestlers would come out.


It makes sense. Why'd people help Vince just after he said he was behind it all the time?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Gotta love Gabriel's finishing move. He hits it perfectly everytime


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

NoLeafCloverRKO said:


> Anyone else notice how the Harts didn't have their belts tonight?


Wait, the Harts have belts?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pretty awesome RAW. There were a few things that made no sense though; hopefully we get some answers next week.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

NoLeafCloverRKO said:


> Anyone else notice how the Harts didn't have their belts tonight?


I would assume it was because they weren't the ones wrestling last night. When they do wear the belts, especially as Natalya carries one set, it makes them the focal point. Last night we were meant to watching Natalya (and yes, most of do that anyway but it's for entirely different reasons)


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

I was so glad when Jericho won last night. Although, there's one angle that I thought could have been interesting for a face turn for Jericho. Think of this, before the match, he said that if he lost, he would leave the WWE forever. Well, he loses and he refuses to leave. 

This leads to him realizing that he's a hypocrite just like the rest of the audience, thus doing some huge promo about how it which in turn cracks me the hell up. I didn't think I'd like this Jericho vs Bourne feud, but it's not bad. It establishes Bourne more each week and gives Jericho something to do other than job to the main event.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Loved Raw tonight. The mystery GM thing is a great idea, here's for hoping there's a swerve coming somewhere regarding that. Show was great from start to finish, the Nexus promo and ending was played brilliantly. Sheamus and Cena's promo at the start was some of Sheamus' better work, especially the way he messed with the crowd. It's good to see Edge/Orton finally picking up steam, and the Miz is being thrown in there means only good things for him.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Guys if you want to know NEXUS's theme song, here it is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or7AhqJMpQ4&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow nice RAW.
Great match between Jericho & Bourne, 
Ted now has Maryse, good pairing
Edge/Orton still going strong.
Good promo from some of the NXT crew. Wade Barrett and Tarver are awesome on the mic.
Vince took an awesome beating,


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

great raw so many great things happening! An Exciting time


----------



## Distortion (Jun 17, 2010)

This was the the most terrible show I have ever seen. Hell; TNA is putting on way better shows than this!

Things I hated:
The NXT this is stupid, and confusing
Cena is still constantly being pushed down peoples throats (you all bitch about Hogan....I got news for ya; Cena is the new Hogan)
Evan Bourne is the new Rey Mysterio and is crap. He's too small. Hell I think Hornswaggle is more entertaining than this Opie!
The Diva match was rediculous

I do like:
Miz getting a bigger push
I guess thats it!!!


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh god, Maryse is HOTTTTT!!!!!
Might add her to my To-Do list..

Anyway, Distortionguy above me, wth is your problem.. You dont like the NXT invasion, and you find Hornswoggle more entertaining than bourne?
You deserve 50 facepalms in a row.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Just thought I'd pop into reiterate how awesome last nights ending was. My laptop battery died with about 40 minutes to go so I stopped posting in this thread. All in all, very good edition of Raw. Maybe the best of the year for WWE. I'm really hooked on this storyline, and hoping that Vince will lead the charge against the NXT rookies. I'm hoping for a good GM, too.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Gotta love all you Miz marks saying how great he is on the mic when he screwed up 2 lines lastnight in a span of 30 seconds.LOL.Yeah,that's AWESOME!!!!Looks like Orton's gonna have to carry another young 'talent" to the next level.But I will say Miz is tons better than others like Kofi and Kennedy/Anderson/Smith/Jones whatever that Randy's tried with.


----------



## Bea (Jun 4, 2010)

They should have aired the off-air brawl between NXT vs Randy & co. That would have been more epic.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

It was cool but it might start making it stale if the locker room continually keeps coming out to oppose them.

P.S I'm looking for some to help me resize and make my signature look better


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

Optikk said:


> So who was in that limo they showed briefly? That was pretty weird.
> 
> OK raw, but there are too many invasions. Try something else.


Mystery GM?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Distortion said:


> This was the the most terrible show I have ever seen. Hell; TNA is putting on way better shows than this!
> 
> Things I hated:
> The NXT this is stupid, and confusing
> ...


Good arguments.....

- NXT angle is stupid? That's why the IWC has been buzzing about it for weeks now right? That's why it has been receiving praise from well known guys like Meltzer and Cornette right?

- Cena wasn't even that much of a prominent figure this RAW. Not to mention he's the fucking face of the company, people come to see Cena. NXT beating the shit out of Cena puts them in the spotlight.

- Bourne is a great wrestler. Pretty evident you're a TNA fanboy.

- Divas are always shit, same as in TNA.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

RAW was excellent last night.

Opening was great with Sheamus/Vince, Bourne/Jericho was another entertaining match, Morrison/Ryder was a good match although a little pointless, the NXT run in on the Nattie/Tamina and the apology was good, the Orton/Miz/Edge stuff was great although I don't think it means Miz is getting in on that feud and the main event was another quality match with another fantastic ending with NXT.

Only stupid part was the Khali/Primo/Eve/Alicia stuff, pointless really. All in all, really enjoyed the show, not having a gest host really does make a difference.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

So did this week’s Raw finally turn the proverbial corner and claw it’s way out of three star territory? Let's find out! Time for my review…

•	*Bret Hart fired as Raw GM. Mr. McMahon appoints “anonymous” GM. New GM hires all seven members of NXT Season One. Cena vs. Shemus for the WWE Title announced as main event, Mr. McMahon appointed special referee.* A whole lot happened in that first fifteen minutes but make no mistake about it, the storyline involving the new GM, Bret Hart and the signing of NXT is WAY more important than anything going on between Sheamus and John Cena. Speaking of Cena, his weak material ends up costing this segment a point. He really needs to get himself a new writer. *4/5*
•	*Chris Jericho def. Evan Bourne in a “career threatening match.” *It was nice to see so much time devoted to actual in-ring competition on this week’s Raw beginning with what was a very good (not great) match between Jericho and Bourne. The finish was killer and it was nice to see Jericho win but…what now??? Jericho gets to go back to being one of the rank-and-file who can barely beat an up-and-comer like Evan Bourne? How does this advance his career at all? As far as I’m concerned, this whole angle served to push Bourne WAY more than it did Jericho. If anything, Jericho’s actually taken a step back in my book. As little as three months ago he was the World Heavyweight Champion, lost the belt, made no concerted effort to regain it and has to beat Evan Bourne to prove he can still wrestle?? I was actually hoping for more of a twist, like him actually being forced to “retire” and becoming a manager. I’ve said before, he’s the best manager in wrestling right now and even though he can certainly still wrestle with the best, I think he’s a little stagnant right now. A year of managing while wrestling on occasion would make a comeback to the ring a big deal. Overall, the ending to this mini-feud was a little disappointing but it only costs this particular segment a single point. *4/5*
•	*Mr. McMahon backstage. DiBiase fires Virgil and hires Maryse. Hart Dynasty interviewed.* An entire segment devoted to backstage stuff is a big plus in my book. I know some on this forum will demand more action but I think the best thing for any wrestling product is a balance of both. The whole segment loses a point for the weak interplay between Virgil and DiBiase, whose delivery is still very robotic, but featured a rare moment for Natalya on the mic and the girl flat out OWNED! More of that please! *4/5*
•	*Natalya vs. Tamina, no-contest due to interruption by NXT. Wade Barrett’s pay-per-view title match reinstated.* I was disappointed that we didn’t get to see more of the ladies in action but an interruption by wrestling’s hottest commodity is not necessarily a bad thing. It was nice to see Kidd cut loose and attack in such an abrupt manner that it was barely caught on camera. Little things like that go a long way in selling a feud. Unfortunately, as soon as NXT had cleared the ring, I left to eat dinner with the fam. Caught what Tarver and Barrett had to say today on WWE.com and Barrett was once again golden. *4/5*
•	*DiBiase buys his way out of his match with Morrison. Morrison def. Zack Ryder.* DiBiase continues to get decent exposure. The match itself was nothing great and the crowd was DEAD. In the end, it was basically just Ryder pulling another job to a stale mid-card guy. *3/5*
•	*Great Khali & Eve def. Primo & Alicia Fox.* Alicia winning the Divas title at Fatal 4-Way is a plus but that hardly helps this show. The action between Alicia & Eve was predictably very sloppy and Primo & Khali were basically throw-ins. Alicia leaving her partner was a nice touch but this was definitely the low-light of the evening. *2/5*
•	*Randy Orton in-ring promo interrupted by Miz. Edge spears Orton.* IMO Miz-Orton is a whole lot more interesting than Edge-Orton. There was nothing great about this segment but it gets a better-than-average rating because of the prospect of a Miz-Orton feud, which would be a nice change of pace, and could be a good way to actually add prestige to the U.S. Title. *4/5*
•	*John Cena vs. Sheamus for the WWE Title. NXT interferes and attack Mr. McMahon.* This would’ve been a five-star segment for sure had it not been for the God-awful match. I literally had to get up and walk around to keep from falling asleep. It was nice that they reserved more time than usual for the Main Event but when you get such crappy action as a result, it almost becomes a negative. It was definitely a more Anti-Cena crowd as evidenced by the chants of “Daniel Bryan” and “NXT” which were good for this particular show. *4/5*

*OVERALL RATING: 4/5*

I’ll admit, the whole NXT angle has swayed my opinion of the show as a whole and the four star rating is actually rounded up from a 3.6 but I don’t believe in the whole “half-star, three-quarter star” thing. I mean, if we’re gonna split hairs to that degree it might was well be a twenty-star system. But it goes to show what one great storyline can do for a show. Whereas lowlights like the Morrison/Ryder match or the mixed tag match might typically be given 1 star or even zero, I was more prone to be generous because I knew I had the overall storyline involving NXT to look forward to rather than the usual rotating “Main Event of the Month” that Raw had been offering for the past year.

Unfortunately, there’s not much WWE can do about the action between the divas. These girls are pretty first, wrestlers second. One thing that might help is involving more accomplished female wrestlers more often. Matching Alicia & Eve up with Gail Kim and Natalya (and Katie Lea Burchill if she were still around :sad: ) would help them elevate their game.

Also, avoiding throw-ins like Khali & Primo. A mixed tag match involving these two just doesn’t make sense.

Overall, though, Raw definitely appears to be on an upward trend. There was a lot more time devoted to actual wrestling this week and no corny guest host to bring things down. Just a few more minor tweaks could cause their score to climb even more.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

-Mystery- said:


> No, they bitch and complain about wanting jobs then the new GM finally gives them jobs then they attack Vince, who owns the fucking company. Makes no sense.


Makes no sense if you don't remember anything before yesterday. How mny times the NXT's have to say that they have a problem with WWE Management? And yeah, that means Vince.

On the other hand, the new GM has ultimate power and has hired all the NXT's... he probably is on their side.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> I would assume it was because they weren't the ones wrestling last night. When they do wear the belts, especially as Natalya carries one set, it makes them the focal point. Last night we were meant to watching Natalya (and yes, most of do that anyway but it's for entirely different reasons)


I ALWAYS watch Natalya.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

OK quick thought, NXT was hired last night by the new Raw GM... what if it is Triple H... and he is the leader of NxT.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I would love it if HHH or even HBK were to be revealed as the leader/GM.*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It would kinda make sense... And would defo mean HHH comes back as a heel, which people seem to want.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> OK quick thought, NXT was hired last night by the new Raw GM... what if it is Triple H... and he is the leader of NxT.


First of all, I LOVE the whole thing you have with Tara, Daffney, Katie & MsChif.

Second, I'm not sure I'd like HHH as the NXT front man. IDK, it's kinda like he'd be riding their coattails a little, the way Hogan rode nWo's. If you think about it, the circumstances are almost identical:

Rogue group runs roughshod over the roster w/the help of an unknown benefactor who turns out to be one of the company's biggest babyfaces who had grown stale on top so he turns heel and joins the group.

It'd give them some "oomph" at first but everyone would eventually realize that HHH is still HHH and it'd make the whole idea a lot less cool.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> First of all, I LOVE the whole thing you have with Tara, Daffney, Katie & MsChif.
> 
> Second, I'm not sure I'd like HHH as the NXT front man. IDK, it's kinda like he'd be riding their coattails a little, the way Hogan rode nWo's. If you think about it, the circumstances are almost identical:
> 
> ...


You've just described *exactly* why I don't want it to be Triple H


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

There is another entry-way for Triple H to return. Sheamus has the WWE title currently.

But, what indicates people that NXT are currently under control of a hidden identity? The way I see it at the moment, 'The Nexus' want respect from the WWE management. They hired some people, took out someone who had regret for what he did (from a storyline perspective). What makes anyone sure that there is a 'higher power'? From what I see, its about respect and revenge for being puppets, under elimination circumstances for the amusement of the viewers. And now, they are getting their revenge. Pretty simple to me. The anonymous GM could be something totally different,


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

HHH should be in no way connected to Nexus, the only time he should ever put in the same sentence of them is when they beat the living crap out of him


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't know why, but I somehow see Sheamus involved with Nexus. Therefore leading into Trips returning to help out the WWE against them.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

The GM isn't HBK, because he doesn't know how to use a computer, remember cyber sunday 2006?


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Great raw but what was with the limo that appeared that nobody came out of?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> Great raw but what was with the limo that appeared that nobody came out of?


The mysterious GM *cue spooky oooooooo!"


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Why should there be someone behind Nexus though? It just makes them even more impressive, especially Barrett, if they came up with everything by themselves. HHH as the leader would suck, simply because he would take the spotlight away from guys like Barrett.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> Great raw but what was with the limo that appeared that nobody came out of?


Im guessing that was Team Nexus


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Jethro said:


> Why should there be someone behind Nexus though? It just makes them even more impressive, especially Barrett, if they came up with everything by themselves. HHH as the leader would suck, simply because he would take the spotlight away from guys like Barrett.


Agreed. This is Barrett's time to shine along with the other guys, there's no need for a leader figure like Triple H or Jericho.


----------



## Dark-mask (Apr 6, 2010)

I am asking me WHO the is RAW G.M.


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

A great show

Who is the GM? I hope will be Bryan


----------

